# Dark Eldar



## unxpekted22

Dark Eldar







In this roleplay, you will be playing a part in a kabal at the height of its attempts at gaining reputation and influence throughout the hidden city of Commorragh, the Kabal of the Torturous Bite. 
Icon of the Torturous Bite-- 





_
A brief history of the Kabal_:

The Torturous Bite comes from a once larger group, The Virulent Syndicate. The Syndicate’s Archon was killed during a real-space raid when he overlooked the presence of a powerful cult of chaos that had been festering in the depths of the Imperial owned Hive-world. Once his guard was down, believing he was victorious, and over-seeing the collection of slaves, a group of cultists managed to remain hidden long enough to summon aid from their dark gods. Before the long standing Archon could react, several vile demons manifested into the realm of reality on all sides of him, flaying him to bits in seconds. The Archons Incubi bodyguard and Kabalite Trueborn managed to fend off the demons afterward. 

Immediately upon the Syndicate’s return to Commorragh, the fight for command began. Assassinations of the Syndicate’s high ranking members occurred at a frightfully fast rate, nearly destroying the Syndicate’s structure outright. It came down to the lives of two remaining Kabalite Dracons. After years of strife to best each other and kill each other, the bitter rivals were no longer interested being a part of the same Kabal, or keeping the work of their dead Archon alive. They ultimately abandoned The Virulent Syndicate, and the Kabal split in two.

These Two Dracons then became the Archons of their newly formed groups. Archon Hyrrn Direngr began the Kabal of the Torturous Bite, and his greatest rival, Archon Kraliakh Slyv formed the Kabal of the Impassioned.

The splitting of the Syndicate in no way ended the constant struggle for a solid organization, as each of the new Archons soon found that many of their ‘loyal’ followers were still eager to steal command of the Kabal while it was still young. However, both Direngr and Slyv have managed to maintain their control so far.

_The Present:_

In an attempt to increase its strength and influence, the Kabal of the Tortuous Bite has been inducting a large number of new recruits, and has recently announced its first real-space raid since the death of The Virulent Syndicate’s Archon. It is to be on an Imperial owned world known as Jira, which is currently in a major conflict with the Tau Empire. Hyrrn Direngr hopes to usurp both the Guard forces and Tau forces, as well as take advantage of any civilians that may still be on the world. There will be many easy targets for slaves and souls, as well as the reputable feat of outsmarting two formidable military powers. 

_YOU:_






I am looking for about 8-10 players. This RP will be just as much about teamwork as it will be besting your common enemies…and each other. In other words you will have to think; for your life and reputation is on the line, not to mention the desire in every Dark Eldar’s heart to rule, for with high command and respect comes a bounty of souls and an all clearer promise of long lasting pleasure and life through pain and excess. If only the word promise held any real meaning the dark realm of Commorragh…

You will each be a kabalite warrior trying to make things as good as they can for themselves, for there is likely no race as individually selfish as the Dark Eldar. Your character sheet should have all of the following components:

*Name*:

*Birth*: True born or ‘half-born’. If you are true born this does not mean you are a ‘Kabalite Trueborn' in terms of the veteran squad term, you are still a standard warrior. (What these terms mean: True borns are DE carried to term by their mothers. Average DE are still conceived by a mother and father but because of their extremely long gestation the fertilized egg is put in amniotic tubes to hyper accelerate the gestation period. The Trueborn are usually the children of the wealthy upper class as they have time and money to care for their children. It is something that true born use to say “I’m better than you’ to Average DE. However, Asdrubael Vect, the supreme overlord of Commorragh began his journey as a poor slave so there is certainly as much possibility to rise in ranks for average DE. Look at them as merely different paths for this RP. Basically if you come from a wealthy or poor family, each will have different influences on others, NPCS, etc..)

*Gender*: I won’t make this a rule but I strongly suggest that male players stick to their own gender. However, Dark elder warriors are male as well as female so if you _really_ want to you can be a female, just realize it is a challenging endeavor to write from the opposite gender’s perspective, not to mention the fact you will already be playing an alien race. 

*Physical appearance*: Anatomy as well as your suit of kabalite armor. (a piece from the codex: “when going to war each Warrior girds himself with a sophisticated bodysuit of segmented armor. These suits are donned during lengthy and unnecessarily painful pre-battle rituals; the better to ensure the wearer’s psyche is honed to a single point of murderous intent. Much of the suit is held in place with long metal barbs and hooks that penetrate deep into the wearer’s nerve bundles, sharpening his senses with a constant sting of pain." You can wear your armor throughout the whole RP if you want, I won’t have a problem with that, if you choose not to be I imagine they probably wear robe like clothing, elder like stuff just darker and more threatening looking I would assume.) I won’t set a definite color scheme, the main color will obviously be black but as far as details go I’m ok with you having what you want. Try to stick to being realistic, no rainbow dark eldar or anything crazy. We’ll say the symbols on the armor are currently the primary designators for the kabal. (example: black armor with light blue highlights, a silver bladed right shoulder guard with bronze details on the chest and helm. Thin chain and a ragged black cloth hang from the waist etc etc…look up some pictures of the models or codex pictures)

*Weapons*: You will each have a splinter rifle, but you have a choice for a close combat weapons. Choose one of the following: curved blade (short sword, not quite as big as the swords the Archon models are holding), a pair of knives, or a punch dagger (has a handle you hold in your fist and punch or swing arm to slice through the air/target, blade is larger than the knives but shorter than the swords.) Your close combat weapon can be either smooth edged or serrated, go ahead and pick. During the RP you may have opportunities to obtain combat drugs or varying types as well as other means of harming your foes.

*Personality/history*: The history can be fairly brief, _please no books on personal history_. As mentioned, all dark elder have similar ambitions but usually have very different preferred means of getting there. Also, many prefer to become others things, like Orks they get obsessed with things easily, like speed, close combat, etc. Perhaps your character wouldn’t mind or intends to pursue becoming part of a reaver gang, a wytch cult, a beast master, a scourge, mandrake, or Incubi. This is not saying you will become these things in the RP, but will have relevance, what NPCs your character will interact with, have relations or ties with, and what situations your character will prefer to be in. You may certainly have no interest in any of these things, focusing sharply on the goal of rising in the kabal, becoming nearer to the title of Archon. 


Please do not worry about Age, it is not important here. Keep in mind you are all fairly new or brand new (up to you) but none of you have been on a realspace raid before. The earliest you could have been inducted into the kabal was shortly after the Archon of the the Syndicate died, which was about ten years ago (nothing in terms of eldar lifespan but still long enough for much to happen.) Note here, for our sanity’s sake I will be using human time frames.


_Rules/Guidelines_:

Yes I did say you will be competing with one another, the main goals are 1: survival and 2: gain more prestige, strength, and influence than everyone else. These two goals go hand in hand. This does not mean you get to kill the other players whenever you want. If you go about your endeavors foolishly your character will likely be the one killed instead, Dark Eldar are not ignorant of their own society, and rarely forget to watch their backs. In order to gain advantage and opportunities for getting ahead in life you will have to do a significant amount of this on your own. Making alliances with players and talking with certain NPCs I present to you and things like that will help. I will make it clear when such opportunities arise, though they may often be via private message so that the other players don’t always see that you chose or did not choose to take a certain action. For example if two players have the opportunity to attack each other at the same time and the first to post states their character does not attack and the other player sees that and responds by attacking no longer fearful of retaliation, well that may not be fair. I would have you message me your decisions then you would post and no matter who goes first both players would have to stick to what they messaged me or they would get the cut.

If you are planning something that you think might be good to let me know ahead of time, I would suggest PMing me and letting me know what’s going on so I can prepare for it. I intend for all of this to be clearer once it gets going. I will say this now though, If ever you are making an attempt to kill another dark eldar, NPC or player, in your post you may state and describe the action but I decide all aspects of the outcome. 

Dark eldar are well known for their habit of avoiding death. So even if someone takes you out, it may not be the end for you, and sometimes even work to your benefit. I may have to bend some of the fluff a little bit just to keep things fun. Wrapping my head around this giant codex has been tough as it is and seems to leave a lot of room for variance and weird things happening anyway. 

With this in mind, the RP will not start with the real-space raid. You will all have just recently heard the news from the trickle down of command. Therefore you will be starting in Commorragh and be there for some time. This will be important for establishing your characters survivability and influence. Because death is mere commonplace in dark eldar society, if you _DO_ die it is very likely I will allow you to bring a new character to the plot. 

_Updates:_

How my RPs work is pretty simple I think, and similar to the norm. I will begin the action thread with an opening post. The updates will describe where everyone is and the things going on around them, introduce NPCs and have them speak when I need them to, and give the players guidance as to what to do. Once it seems everyone has finished writing their posts concerning the events in that update I will make another. In many updates I will be revealing the outcomes of certain actions/events.

_In regards to post length:_

We all like descriptive posts, but I think recently we have all seen how things can be too much as well. Remember, good writing as well as being a good role player here, is not determined by whoever has the longer post. If everyone tries to out-do the last poster's post length you quickly get too much to read and it becomes too hard for anyone to catch up on what has happened. Generally speaking, the ultimate goal of a good writer is to be as descriptive as possible while being as concise as possible. However, I will impose the normal requirement of at least 5-10 sentences per post. I myself will be working on keeping things a decent length as well. (granted this post is long as hell, but I feel my reasons are justified)

Sometimes multiple posts are okay and sometimes not. For example during a conversation it is definitely okay for the speakers to post until they have ended the conversation. If a player has just tried to kill someone it would be nice to let me make the update before posting again. 

Private messaging: 

I cannot stress the importance of private messaging me if you have questions, particularly because this is not a race that we see a lot of RPs about and the 5th edition codex is still relatively new and I don’t know how different the fluff was in the old one because I don’t have it. It’s really frustrating for me to find out someone hasn’t posted for over a month because they were unsure of what to do or confused as to what I meant. Also my past players will tell you I definitely like to be kept up to date if you are too busy or sick or anything that is prohibiting you from making a good post. In my opinion I think it is usually just a matter of writing the first few words, then pumping out a post really isnt too bad and doesn’t take too long and of course it helps keep everyone interested and enjoying it, not just yourself. If already posting even once every two to three weeks it might not be a good idea to join; or try joining later if you’re not-so-far future looks like it will be freeing up your schedule,_ If spots are open_ I will keep the RP joinable unless I say otherwise. Let me know if you’d like to get in, that way I know who to ask first for character sheets when a spot opens up.

Recruitment:

If more than 10 people put up characters then I will be choosing which 10, I cannot promise it will be first come first serve. I will let you know when I have a better idea as to when the action thread will go up. _remember, longer doesn't necessarily mean better. I don't want you writing a *huge* amount of bio just for me to not accept your character, because it could happen. I really dont mean to hurt anyone's feelings but I will not be able to keep this rp under control with too many players._ 

*One of my pals here on heresy noted something when I ran this idea by him. I now realize that playing dark eldar could get a little…messed up. I guess I figure that there are plenty examples of disturbing violence written into the codex, so if GW can have fun with it so can we. I also hope the players can have fun but also keep things under control. Sadistic and murderous and describing torture for the most part is fine but if comes to explicit details about cutting off someone’s dick or rape or anything like that I won’t be putting up with it. I’m honestly not sure how often times where this could occur will come up anyway, my over all plot is certainly not just 'torture as many people as you can'.

**due to the complexity of this I will have to know who my characters are before finishing some plot details. I feel I work diligently on all RP threads I am involved in GM or player wise so I dont think the wait for the action thread would be too much longer than usual.


----------



## komanko

Looks interesting and I heard only praises on your GMing so I might throw a character in, problem is that I pretty much know nothing about DE not to mention how weird it will be playing one XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I will submit a character, if that is all right unxpekted. I hope I didn't leave anything out of place.

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

*Name:* Echar Drakthorn

*Birth:* Half-born (ie: not the wealthy one!)

*Gender:* Male

*Physical Appearance:* Echar stands tall and slim, typical of the Eldar race. His face lies almost dead in-between worn and fresh; he has seen some action, but is still comparatively young and has not earned any battle-scars of note. His jaw is particularly angular, as are his cheek-bones. His eyes are a radiant blue, an oddity, but one that makes little difference to his vicious temperament. He has a strongly-toned chest and arms, also, but not overly-so. His hair is shoulder-length, loose, and jet-black.

Echar's kabalite armour is a mass of inter-woven plates and sharp spikes. It is mainly coloured matte black, except for Echar's left arm, which is a sickening dark green, and his helmet; fashioned into the visage of a snarling beast, this helmet is deep crimson, with a single visor across both eyes. It also bears the symbol of the kabal upon the forehead. This symbol is also present on the left shoulder-plate.

A few chains dangle from Echar's arms and torso, but otherwise he is un-constricted, for higher agility in close quarters.

*Weapons:* Splinter Rifle, the same crimson as his helmet, stripped down to the bare essentials for faster movement. Also equipped with a curved blade, with a razor-sharp edge, but a simple, un-adorned hilt and cross-guard.

*Personality:* Echar is quietly determined to rise to the top. He is not as openly arrogant as many Dark Eldar, which perhaps adds to his aura of doubt. Nobody is truly sure what to make of him, as yet. Echar has a vicious temper, however, and will not tolerate personal insult. In battle, he is swift and silent, and utterly deadly in close quarters. Once he has reached the forefront of a battle, he will fall into a trance-like battlesong, sweeping through his enemies like the wind, and cutting down his foes without mercy.

*Brief History:* Echar Drakthorn was born a pauper. He didn't know his parents, but from where he was found, he suspects he wasn't planned. Abandoned outside a mad brothel, Echar was scooped up by a passing taskmaster, headed for the slave trade. Somehow, he did not end up working for this new master. Somewhere between being found and reaching the slave's quarters, Echar was dropped. A mad fight had begun, and the cowardly taskmaster had fled. Echar, only a newborn baby, watched as a drunken man approached him with a cleaver, only to be swiped down by an Incubi. The Incubi had looked at him, then walked away.

After the massacre, Echar had been picked up by another master, although not a slave-driver. Working at a young age in lower levels, Echar eventually earned himself a reputation, and finally escaped. He lived off the streets, getting whatever he could, whenever he could. He became infamous for his opportunistic mentality, until finally he enlisted with the Torturous Bite. With no other life for him, he took to his training with gusto. The years swept by, and soon, Echar was on the road to joining the kabalite warriors.

There are only two other memories of note which Echar holds onto, other than the Incubi who had saved him. One was a night of debauchery with a Dark Eldar woman who had since moved on, and the other, his second encounter with the armoured might of the Incubi.

This time, Echar was fighting against them. As part of the training programme, one day a single Incubi came to the training centre. Each kabalite warrior stripped to the waist, were given one weapon of their choice, and made to fight. The warriors would fight the Incubi all at once, hoping to best him in combat. Of course, none of the warriors succeeded. Several were killed. But the thing that mattered was that Echar not only survived; he lasted for more than the scant seconds the other warriors managed.

As a group of the warriors had tried to pounce on the incubi, Echar had stood back. When the incubi slaughtered the fledgling warriors, Echar prepared himself for what was coming.The Incubi had come at him, brandishing a great two-handed blade; not powered, but still deadly. Echar, with his curved blade, should have stood little chance. However, he did something unexpected.

Feigning utter fear at the death of his fellow warriors, Echar dropped his curved blade to the floor and stood stood back. The Incubi, confused, stood still also. Taking this momentary advantage, Echar leapt at the warrior, scooping up his blade as he did so, in one fluid motion. The blade slashed down, and was blocked only just in time. The supervisors were astonished. The Incubi proceeded to disarm and floor Echar, but he had done what nobody else had; he struck a blow. The Incubi had remained silent, and simply nodded impassively. There Echar learnt the true skill of the Incubi; that blow should've been un-blockable, but the Incubi had managed it. Thus was born Echar's burning desire to join the Incubi, no matter what.

-----------------------------------------------------------------------------


I hope there's nothing glaringly wrong with him, I quite enjoyed imagining him up. If there are any problems (and I expect there will probably be one or two) please tell me, and I'll try to make it right.

Either way, there's Echar Drakthorn...

EDIT: Changes made where asked for.

EDIT 2: Second edit made, as requested.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I would glady Submit a character and I really would like to because ist very detailed and very good.
however, there are only a few things I know about DE:

1) they are pirates/
2) they need souls for some reason.
3) most of them have black armour which looks quite cool.
4) they are related to normal eldar but they fight each other because slaanesh did something apart from destroy the Eldar empire.
5) they have some monsters

(Above is all I know about DE)
Anyway, i really like to join in but...well, you get the idea.


----------



## unxpekted22

I made this rp idea with the fact in mind that people will have much less knowledge overall than they do say, space marines. In fact I kind of hope it will be a good learning experience haha. If you want to join please throw up a character with what you feel you DO know and if something is way out of place I'll let you know. I will also PM anyone who said they're interested and try to give them a better idea. k:


----------



## komanko

Just a note to help you Karak (also help me ). You can always use this http://wh40k.lexicanum.com/wiki/Dark_Eldar, kind of helpful I guess.


----------



## emporershand89

*Heheh, time to kill!!*

I am tempted by this enticing and well designed thread. i will give it a shot, seeing as I have nothing to do for the next month.

Name: “Half-Born” Beithir Na’toki

Gender: Female

Physical Appearance: Beithir looks like any other average Dark Eldar female, tall and slender with skin smoother than her male counter-parts. The has a scar across her left eye that is from a previous battle fought in the Kabals name; as well as minor scars across her back from punishment for failure. She has deep green eyes, white hair, and posture that are almost irresistible to those around her.

Her armor is that of the Kabals, black with white trim; the Kabals insignia upon it. It sports two spikes on the shoulders as well as a short spike on her right knee. She has a human skull on her left, one she won from a particularly feisty human, and a smaller Eldar skull on her right that she got while on a boarding party. 

Personality: Beithir has a feisty personality as explained in one word. She is a very liberal Eldar for one of her kind. She does what pleases her, but what also brings a challenge that will test her mettle. She often throws herself into No-Win scenario’s to prove just how good she can be; even if her potential to lose is great. She is dedicated soldier, spending a lot of time at the mats honing her skills to an almost deadly level; again challenging anyone she thinks she can take. However, she is also a……whore….and can often be found participating in the dark rituals of pleasure that many Dark Eldar abdher to. Thus she has made many acquaintances, and also many enemies.

History: Beithir was born to an average family in Commorragh; her father a warrior her mothers a slave. Her father had been a warrior of honor and had fought for the Kabal for generations before he failed one important mission, and was stripped of all rank and honor. Disgraced, he retired to the outskirts of the city where he meet Beithir’s mother, an average Dark Eldar slave. The two fell in love (in the Dark Elderly way, ugh) and eventually decided to have a child. Thus was Beithir born, taking the name of Na’toki; her father’s legacy.

Having been born into this situation, Beithir was forced to have to earn her position in society instead of being given it like some of the more privileged. At a young age Beithir was introduced to the violent underworld of the city, and thus killed many an elder to work her way up through the ranks of one of the cities underworld criminal gangs. At age 22 she was captured by the Kabal of Torturous Bite was going to be executed for crimes against them if not for Wattinr Hit’oni. Seeing the potential in this feisty youngster, he took her under his wing and trained her in the ways of the Dark Eldar warrior, honing her shooting skills, her martial prowess, and her mind. Eventually Beithir came to surpass her master and joined the ranks of the Kabals troops. Having earned her place in the male dominated society, she has been called upon for a dangerous mission, and she will soon find out exactly what she has gotten herself into. 

Weapons: Splinter Rifle, Curved Sword, Na'toki Dagger


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Ok after reading Lexicanum and re-reading the first post I going to give it a go, cheers everyone for helping out. I still don't know that much so I'm ganna be careful when it comes to the action thread, I may get the wrong end of the stick at times but I am a chaos boy after all.

*Name:* Darco Krallga

*Birth:* Half-born

*Gender:* Male

*Apperence:* At first glace Draco looks like any other Eldar, However he has some very short black hair and part of his ear is missing from a knifefight. His armour is black and many short spikes in various places to inflict as much pain and misery in close combat. His helmet is fashioned in the shape of a skull and has two curved horns sprouting from the top. The rest of Draco's armour is quite fierce-looking, There are spikes comeing from the shoulder pads and Draco has a belt of iron chains from which he hands his tropyies of war. As well as his torn ear he has various scars all over his body and a large one on his neck, but apart from that he has only a few compared to his brethren, for Draco is a hard man to kill...

Weapons: like the other warriors Draco carries a Spilnter rifle but he carries a short curved blade, which is serrated.

*Personality:* Draco is a creul and unforgiving warrior, Once he has found a side he usually sticks by it but can be tempted by power. He enjoys to inflict pain and msiery upon his victims, and only when has he got them begging for death will he kill them. Draco has some sort of grudgeing respect for his leaders, for they are in control. he has always enjoyed a good fight and has, and never will, back down from a fight. Draco seems to enjoy close combat above all else because he enjoys "to hear them scream".

Draco, it seems is also a great cheat. he will use every trick he knows to complete his goal. He will often promise others power if they complete certain missions, after that he will double cross them and most likely kill them.

*History:* No one, not even Draco, is sure where he came from exactly. his earlyiest memory is too blurred to make out clearly so he can only remember the fights he got up to when he was very young. Defeat, in Draco's min, isn't always a weakness, but to not fight at all is a great weakness. Draco lost part of his ear in a knifefight a few years ago, and even though he won the fight, he can easyily remember it.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

According to the time I posted my character 1 minate after emperorshand89!


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

I might keep an eye on your RP, though I dont have the attention span to stick with any extended game at the moment, nor would i play any kabal other then my own I am quite selfish in that way.

hope this RP goes well for ya Unxpekted.


----------



## komanko

Vowala, here it is, my weird obsessive perfectionist dark eldar 



*Name*: Thal'rah Dirth’raheal (Reads Tal-Rah Dirth-Ra-Hal, you’re the one who wanted elder XD)

*Birth*: Trueborn (We need at least one prick don’t we ?)

*Gender*: Male 

*Physical appearance*: Thal’rah stands in an average height for a dark eldar; he is slim yet muscular in terms of dark eldar. His body his well built and as most eldar he is dexterous and relies speed rather than on brute strength. His skin is very pale even for an eldar, both his eyes are dark green, his black hair is slightly longer then shoulder length and he gathers it in a pony tail so it won’t interfere and bother him. His jaw is triangular, apart from that the only noticeable feature about him is his rather calm face which does not give away any though or feeling.

Thal’s (I’ll use a shorter name as it’s easier that way ) kabalite armor is as light as all the other suits, it gives away some protection for the sake of mobility and dexterity thus resulting in a highly light and flexible armor. His suit is colored primarily black yet some sparks of other colors can be seen, the chest piece is colored in a very dark red color along with his knee protectors which are part of the suit itself. Apart from that the only other change was that he does not wear a helmet unlike many other dark eldar. His suite is rather simple and not as glorified and terrifying as other dark eldar tend to make them. The shoulder guards are bladed upwards creating spike like shoulders along with his bladed upwards knee guard. Tattered pieces of black cloth hang from his wrists and a dark red sash is wrapped across his waist while the leftovers of the cloth simply hang in the air.


*Weapons*: Splinter rifle, smooth-edged curved blade.


*Personality*: Thal is a perfectionist, it is undoubtedly the most dominant trait in his personality, and every other trait comes only after his determination for perfectionism. He is so extremely obsessed with it that even when he talks he tries to talk smoothly with sweet words for the ears of the listener. Yet his perfectionism is seen the most while he fights, every swing of his sword is determined to be perfect, no extra swings are allowed, quick cuts, precise cuts, it does not matter yet when he swings he must hit something or he will gradually become angrier.

After his perfectionism his determination and iron will are the most notable traits yet even those traits only exists to save his fetish for perfection. Apart from that Thal rarely shows any emotion and his face is always a blank mask of mystery, unlike much of the dark eldar he does not take pleasure in acts of douchebaggery, he feels that these acts are swaying him from his purpose of becoming the perfect warrior.

In battle Thal will use every tactic and every stance to gain the upper hand, he does not mind being victorious with the help of a secret trick or even an unfair one, the winning itself satisfies him completely. Because of his perfectionism he likes testing his mettle against others, often dueling anyone who agrees to duel with him, he quickly adapts his ways to the opponent’s way of battle thus honing his skill further and further. Because of these traits of his Thal is not as ambitious as other dark eldar yet he would never turn down an offer of promotion or an opportunity to get one as he knows that with better ranking comes better weaponry, and weaponry is something that Thal is always happy to receive. Thus it can be said that Thal’s ambition reachs up to becoming an Archon as the Archon gets the best equipment.

*Brief History*: Thal was born and raised by an upper class rich family in Commorragh, yet soon enough they were murdered. When this happened Thal was already able to look out for himself and the death of his parents did not have any effect on him as he always knew that this day would come, after all murder was the most common death reason in Commorragh.

Although he was old enough to look out for himself all his riches and equipment were taken away from him by the murderers of his family, this did not have much of an impact on him but it did force him to take a side and out of necessity he joined the Torturous Bite Kabal. 

Thal trained much, may hours each day, and while he did not train he watched others training learning from their moves and then utilizing them in the next day of training. Whenever an important figure like a Wych or an Incubi trained Thal always watched learning from those he knew were better than him. Although at first not feeling much regret about his family’s death he did feel frustration because all of his belongings were taking, yet by training obsessively he began forgetting his trouble and his perfectionist side began to grow.

After the long time of training Thal’rah was finally noticed by his superiors and was chosen as an initiate and a soon to be kabalite warrior, the tests passed rather quickly for him as he continued obsessively training and removing any obstacle that stood in his way. He carved his path through some of the other initiates just to be able to become a warrior and he did that with great perfection. Finally he passed his final test and became a fully fledged warrior, thus becoming a real part of the Torturous Bite Kabal.


----------



## emporershand89

Man, if we get some morew, I think this might be as good as a darkreveer thread.  Cant wait!!!


----------



## darkreever

Its the work of Unxpekted, that means it matches my own work via recruitment thread and then eclipses it once things get going.

Having said that, I'll have a character up by this time tomorrow. Will be a grand thing to work with Unxpekted pulling the strings again, no chance I'll pass this up.


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

cant wait to see how this thread turns out. Ill help you guys keep on a true DE track too on occasion.  (my ADD has been acting up too much lately for me to even attempt to join this RP, though it would have been one Id like to have ... but alas, I know my limits )


----------



## Serpion5

Anything xeno related draws me near, so you have my support. Your reputation and shiny medal as well as an impressive first post have only cemented my involvement. :good:


*Name:* Nemele Nikarrieth

*Birth:* Half born

*Gender:* Female

*Appearance:* Slightly shorter than average for an eldar, Nemele is a petite fairly young member of the young cabal, having less than half a century under her name. Her skin is unblemished and taut to her frame which belies her agility and strength. She is slender like all her kind and carries herself with a confident swagger, the better to hide any potential signs of weakness. 

Her face is well rounded and fair featured, her green eyes slanted perfectly in compliment to her cheekbones. Her jawline is well proportioned and her lips are a glossy dark green to match her eyes. 

Her armour is "borrowed" from a little known member of the cabal of the Black Heart. Whether this is true or she has simply switched loyalties is unknown, but she keeps the armour to compliment her other features. 

*Weapons:* Splinter Rifle, Twin Knives with smooth blades.

*Personality:* Short answer, a complete bitch. Uses subtle manipulations, taunts and insults to get her own way, even resorting to seduction if all else fails. 

On the other hand, completely compliant and polite when at a disadvantage. 

*History:* Few will know the full story, but following her inglorious birth from the tubes in the haemonculus lair, Nemele was raised by a low tier family in the cabal of the Black Heart. The woman who sought to raise her was an ex cabalite of Vect`s primary raiding force, and injury had seen her unable to partake of raids any further. Only cunning had helped the woman survive in the following years, and it seemed she had need of a daughter to ensure her protection. 

The truth however, was more sinister as Nemele discovered upon her twenty second birthday. Far from a bodyguard, her mother had simply sought a replacement body and had cultivated Nemele to peak physical fitness. When they were "ambushed" by a group of scourges and taken to a lair to have the procedure performed, Nemele learned just how deeply the will to survive can be, on her own part and that of her captor. Nemele promised her body to one of the scourges in return for her freedom, and the lustful young man agreed. 

At the time of the intended transferrence of souls, Nemele was dragged by three of the scourges to the haemonculus` lab and strapped to a table. With pleading eyes, she looked to the scourge to help her even as her "mother" prepared to take posession of her new form. All seemed lost, it was as though her savious had abandoned her, until the last moment... 

Her mother stabbed herself in the heart, releasing her soul from her body. As the haemonculus prepared the cronos that would suck Nemele`s own soul from her flesh, the scourge struck, drawing his carbine and killing the mad scientist`s wrack attendants. Seeing the advantage their fellow had created for them, the other scourges fed, wasting no time in drawing strength from the plethora of souls now swimming about the chamber. More wracks poured in, lost in the confusion as the scourges fled, leaving Nemele and her saviour behind. The haemonculus himself, caught by surprise, lay gravely wounded but still alive, growling an order to one of his subordinates. 

It was at this point that one of the wracks stepped forward, offering their freedom if they could pay for their tresspasses. Nemele offered thirty souls to pay for their transgression, and the wrack accepted. 

The scourge that saved her would have been her first sacrifice, had he not become wise and fled. Nemele has since paid back twenty nine of those owed souls. She is always careful about travelling the streets of the dark city, lest her saviour come to seek his reward and revenge.


----------



## deathbringer

Superb as usual, however with my recent pathetic posting record in attention brothers i shall not think of posting a charactor before the tyrant rears his head once more.

For those of you that have never been in an unekpekted thread  your in for as much of a treat as any reever rp. The detail in both there updates is sumptuous


----------



## komanko

As I said before, I heard only praises on Unxpected's roleplays. One of the main reasons I'm trying to play a DE


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Changes made where you asked for them, unxpekted. Hope that's better.

I must say it was not without great trepidation that I submitted a character for this thread... I fully expected unxpkted (genuinely unintended pun) to send me away! His reputation certainly precedes him, I need only look at RPs which have lasted months (years?) to see that he is a roleplayer of note.

Anyway, I guess it was always worth a shot, at least. The biggest room in the universe is the room for improvement, after all.


----------



## emporershand89

SSSooooooooooooooooooooo, uuuummmm, is my character ok, Unxpected???


----------



## komanko

read the opening post again.


----------



## Santaire

This okay?

Name: Tormen Lectus

Birth: Trueborn

Gender: Male

Personality: Cruel and sadistic with a vicious streak a mile wide. Tormen rarely speaks apart from when acknowledging or giving an order. He is extremely arrogant and likes nothing more than running his foe into the ground before killing them in the most vicious and painful way possible.

Appearance: Tall and slim like all of his race Tormen has pale skin and a noble face that is often twisted into a sneer of contempt. He has long dark hair and deep purple, almost black eyes. His face is un-scarred by blade or shrapnel.

His armour is formed of jet black interlocking plates. It is fairly simple with the exception of blades fixed to the side of his vambraces and the backs of his greaves. It also has the Kabal’s emblem on his shoulder guard. His helmet has crimson eye sockets but is otherwise black.

History: As a child Tormen was kicked out of his family household when he murdered his own father because the Eldar had refused to grant him a splinter pistol, following which Tormen snatched his father's weapon and preceeded to gun him down. After being thrown onto the streets he was raised by a gang of vicious Dark Eldar warriors who found him. He lived a life of violence and pain although he never took a scar.

He was found to have a fascination with torture and causing pain. This developed during a time when he often visited the haemonculi to supervise the torture of his leader’s enemies to find out what they knew. After he returned the leader tried to have him killed so Tormen killed him and any other warriors who tried to attack him. After these events he joined the Kabal of the Torturous Bite when they sent a sweep through the under city looking for new recruits. His only desire is to become Archon and prove himself to those foolish Eldar who claimed they were better than him

Equipment: Black splinter rifle and curved blade with richly embellished hilt but no cross piece and razor sharp blade.


----------



## emporershand89

UUMMM, i feel like an idiot asking this, but i am not seeing it. I just need to know where he's posting that info??


----------



## komanko

he is not, he said that when he will get 8 - 10 players he will choose which are accepted.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

This is going to be a good RP


----------



## unxpekted22

@farseer almost all my advised changes haha. When I said all the warriors in training should attack the Incubus at the same time I meant all at once rather than one by one. As mentioned, an Incubus would slaughter a standard warrior one and one, and would not hesitate to do so if put in that position.

@emperorshand I think I sent you a PM regarding changes to your character sheet. Let me know if you got it or not.

@santaire looks excellent.

@serpion sent you a PM


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh woops, sorry, must've missed that. Will get on it right away.

Fail EH, there's a PM system for a reason. :laugh:

EDIT: There, hope that's better now. Sorry I forgot to change it the first time!


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, yeah, my bad, it was in my juke box for some reason. I'm checking it and making the necessary corrections.


----------



## dark angel

*Name: *Elammakil Baelor.

*Birth: *Trueborn. 

*Gender: *Male.

*Appearance:* Elammakil, who’s name translates to ‘graced,’ is somewhat stereotypical for a Dark Eldar. He is athletically built, with strong, steel-edged muscles beneath a layer of pale, clamorous flesh. Dark veins, the colour of lavender, snake their way through Elammakil’s cheeks, giving his features a marbled-esque sheen. His hair has been permanently dyed silver, the original black having been dull for Elammakil, who is somewhat extravagant. His eyes are pearly-white, but they have attained a wonderful electric-blue to the pupils.

His armour is sleek, with overlapping torso-plates, that, are edged in blood-red crimson. His arms and legs are form-fitting, sleek and mimicking the musculature of Elammakil. His helm once belonged to his father, whom, had been a great warrior before his death. The faceplate is mirrored, so that Elammakil’s victims may see their own face before they are slaughtered. The armour itself is edged in lightning-blue, giving it a glossy, outlined appearance. Around his hip, he wears his brother’s skull, which he took himself.,

*Personality:* Elammakil is pompous, arrogant and meticulous. He has a superiority complex about him, believing himself better than all others, due to his monarchist background. 

*Background:* Elammakil was one of the blessed which were actually carried by their mothers, rather than implanted in an amniotic tube. His mother, the infamous Mistress Rhaenyra, actually cared for her multiple children - Spawning many of them, enjoying the agony of childbirth. His family’s wealth and influence amongst the Kabalite Warriors and other, less-famed sects of the Dark Eldar bought them great fame. 

During Elammakil’s youth, he came into conflict with his brother, Meraxes. Fierce rivalries, fixated upon their love interest, a Dark Eldar female by the name of Xevashei, began to brake out at the family table. Years of arguments, which sometimes concluded in physical bouts, finally cumulated into a offer of duel. Elammakil was victorious, but in doing so, drove his sword through his brother’s abdomen, puncturing vital organs. 

His mother saw fit to send her son away, and turned to her brother, Archon Hyrnn Direngr. He agreed to take in his nephew, though only if he became a warrior amongst his Kabal. Begrudgingly, Elammakil accepted. He was malicious even among the cruel Eldar, showing dexterity and ferocity at the same time, mauling several of his fellow inductees. His Uncle, while caring, made no exception for his nephew. He was forced to undergo the same training as those half-breeds, but benefited in the long term due to his family ties.

Now, he often dines with his Uncle and other high-ranking members of the Kabal, enjoying the luxuries of wealth and his Trueborn status. But still, he is not content with these pleasures. Being the heir-apparent, he longs for the command of the Kabal, but is still far too inexperienced to rule over it. During his training, he was married to Xevashei, and she now bears his child, which he wishes to be a Trueborn, and thus makes her carry it.

*Weapons:* Elammakil carries a standard Splinter Rifle, with golden weaving along its side. For close combat, he carries a serrated punch-dagger, which can slip into his gauntlet when needed.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Hm, I never thought this would actually happen. I mean Dark Eldar are some of the most 'alien' aliens there are, getting into their mind set isn't easy, although the singular notion of trust nobody for any reason whatsoever no matter what you do or believe or how much trouble you are in, is helpful to always keep in mind. But this is definitely something I'd like to be a part of, (school work has prevented me from rping for a while).


Name: Visarys Melkarion

Birth: Halfborn

Gender: Male

Physical Appearance: Visarys is athletically-built like all Dark Eldar with thin, whipcord muscles that can tense almost invisibly. He has clear, white hair that reaches his shoulders, two locks of it framing his face and falling to the bottom of his neck. His eyes are light red and his skin is milky white, he bears no scars and is often smirking, even when angry. He is considered classically handsome. He never goes without his armor, however he often wears a silken kimono robe around it when not in battle. He wears a necklace with very strong metallic string, sharp fangs are attached to it, each one belonging to a dead Trueborn, it has at least eight fangs.

Visarys wears Kabalite Armour that has been tightened to meld into his stance, giving him more mobility. It is styled in a black coloring with white trims, however its most notable feature are the red/gold lines that swirl and adorn the entire suit, they are spaced and designed to confuse those who look upon them, buying Visarys precious seconds to act first. The suit's eyes glow bright red and the helmet has been crudely carved with a makeshift skull, the original design is still visible underneath. His suit's arms and legs have been serrated ever so slightly, while not appearing very dangerous but rather decorative, they are honed to an edge and can slice skin easily, the tips of his gloves are sharpened in the same fashion.

Weapons: Splinter Rifle, A pair of Serrated Blades with curved handles. (I don't suppose it'd be possible to have a pair of Splinter Pistols rather than a rifle?)

Personality/History: Visarys is bold and willing to take risks, he believes that only those who dare will succeed, and he finds winning safely a very boring prospect. He has a very clear disdain for Trueborn Dark Eldar and has often flaunted a necklace he wears around his neck made from the bones of Trueborn that he has killed, sharpened fangs serving as kill markers. He believes that arrogance must be earned, not just by being Dark Eldar, but by excelling at being Dark Eldar, thus he strives to prove himself worthy. He enjoys killing opponents of note and often draws these fights out so that he may enjoy the rush of the fight, however he will kill any foe that he deems unworthy very quickly, but always with the maximum amount of pain. He has a talent for picking at weakness without violence and enjoys verbally torturing prey just as much as he does physically, though he says that verbal torture can last forever, while physical torture, no matter how well-done, has a lifespan. Whether this is using his status and skill to insult others, or his handsome features to seduce females, he enjoys it all equally.

Visarys is a Halfborn but bears some slight merit over that of a regular Halfborn as his hastened birth was not due to impatience but rather concerns over health, his mother was physically unable to carry a child full-term. Since he was their only chance at an heir he received good treatment than most as a child but not on par with a real Trueborn. He cares for his mother and has admitted that he might hesitate if he was forced to kill her, though not for more than a moment. Visarys often dueled fellow Dark Eldar for sport, though always without forewarning or consent, and claims to have never lost, thus why he is still alive. He joined the Kabal after killing two fellow applicants in a display of skill, and without any warning or hesitation.

There is a rumor, sometimes whispered, that Visarys once married a fellow raider whom he actually loved. However both were young and strove to prove themselves worthy of a Kabal, and eventually realized that the other was their potential equal in skill, and would make a grand opponent. They fought and Visarys emerged the victor, joining the Kabal soon after. Some have claimed that his wife was pregnant with their child at the time. Visarys has never confirmed or denied any of it.

Visarys has expressed interest in the ways of the Incubus Temples, but has never confirmed whether or not he will take up the Klaive. He once remarked that if he were a woman he would abandon the Kabals and join the Wych Cults, but being a Beastmaster or impregnating Wyches, that he claims are unshapely with muscle and far from beautiful, are not things he seeks in life.





unxpekted22 said:


> You can wear your armor throughout the whole RP if you want, I won’t have a problem with that, if you choose not to be I imagine they probably wear robe like clothing, elder like stuff just darker and more threatening looking I would assume.)


If it helps at all one of BL's novels did show Dark Eldar outside of combat. They wore kimono-like outfits that covered most of their bodies. At least in _Blood Gorgons_ they did, i'm not sure if thats the normal casual-wear for Dark Eldar but it seems right.

Lord of the Night


----------



## Lord Ramo

Name: Tyaer'r Evethir'os

Birth: True born

Gender: Female

Physical appearance: Tyaer'r is a typical female dark eldar. She is long limbed like the rest of her race, but slightly shorter then others. She has a pale complexion skin, one which all dark eldar have. Her eyes are of a dark shade of blue, standing her apart from others. She is athletically built, quick and agile though not as strong as her male counterparts. Tyaer'r has a glossy black mane, tied into a ponytail when out of her armour. Tyaer'r wears a tightly fitting black leather cat suit under her armour, pierced with the holes made by the hooks on the inside of her armour. 

Her actual armour is typical of a Kabal warrior, though she has customized it partially over the years. There is a dark crimson trim to the helm, one which she was inspired to create as she saw a howling banshee helmet on a trueborn's belt. She used any material she could find to make it look like that of a howling banshee helm, but one that has been desecrated. The actual armour itself has dark green streaks running on the outside of her arms armour and the inside of her legs. These are accompanied by dark grey lines on the outside of her legs and inside of her arms.

Personality: Looks can be deceiving and Tyaer'r uses this to the best of her ability. She will use her own body to get to where she wishes to be in Dark Eldar society, knowing that she will need every weapon available to her to rise above the rest. She is arrogant, due mainly to her birth, and believes that she is better than most of the Half-breeds in the Dark city, one of the notable exceptions being Asdrubael Vect. She is callous, ready to inflict torture and even reveling in what pain she is causing others. She can handle pain herself quite well.

History: Tyaer'r was born into a wealthy dark eldar family, being conceived by her mother, a powerful Dark eldar, who killed her own husband the second that she was sure that she conceived. She taught Tyaer'r how to move quickly and become used to pain at a young age, spending a considerable amount of resources in teaching and shaping her legacy.

Tyaer'r learned quickly under the tutelage of her mother, torturing the souls of the half breeds that weren't as privileged as she was. Tyaer'r learnt to be patient, though arrogant to a point came along quickly as well. Tyaer'r believed that she was destined for greatness, always seeking more challenging ways that she could enjoy the pain she caused on others, looking for Dark Eldar who were more resistant and enjoyed the pain more.

After a brief time she became suspicious that her mother was trying to replace her, sleeping with large quantities of males as she searched for another heir. Tyaer'r waited, being patient until she was sure that her mother was pregnant before attacking, killing them both in a vicious attack. Her mother in the brief moment before she died felt pain and pleasure at what she created, pleasure that she had learnt so fast and pain at her untimely death.

Tyaer'r used the resources that were left to join a kabal, eventually settling for the Tortuous Bite, who were recruiting and planning a real space raid. Tyaer'r saw an opportunity for her to make more of a name and gain power so set out to join it, killing several candidates that stood in her way, using the blade skills that her mother had taught her. She dreamed of joining the wytch cult but for now it seemed the Kabal would be the best way forward.

Weapons: Splinter rifle and two serrated daggers, one with her name inscribed on the blade whilst the other had the name of her mothers, too which she scratched out on her death.


----------



## Serpion5

Drew it out a little like you asked. Let me know if it`s better or if you want a bit more. 

EDIT: And done again.


----------



## emporershand89

Ok, Unxpected, trimmered her up, made her simpler, more.....appropriote(damn I cannot spell tonight:ireful2


----------



## unxpekted22

Just so everyone knows Darkangel ran his character by me before posting it, so I have already allowed his relation to the Archon.

@lord of the night: no you cannot have two splinter pistols.

@lord ramo: At first I liked the idea of a stolen banshsee helm, but then I remembered that you wont be able to have it since none of you all will have been on a real space raid or into real space at all. Even Craftworld eldar dont know where Commorragh is if I'm not mistaken, so that kind of situation would be improbable as well. All else looks fine. (perhaps she has been shown banshee helms from veteran warriors and has carved a similar helm to mimic/mock her craftworld cousins)


----------



## emporershand89

Well then if were all set, my girl would like a slave, so lets get pillaging; for Slaneesh, or Khaine, or some perverted Chaos God(take your pick, hahaha :biggrin


----------



## KhainiteAssassin

emporershand89 said:


> Well then if were all set, my girl would like a slave, so lets get pillaging; for Slaneesh, or Khaine, or some perverted Chaos God(take your pick, hahaha :biggrin


as a long time DE fan, ill tell you now, DE HATE chaos, DE hate Khaine who is a craftworld god.

the only 'gods' DE like are what they call the dark muses, and even then they dont do things for them like other races do for gods. the DE take slaves, and pillage and plunder for themselves, not for any diety.



unxpekted22 said:


> @lord ramo: At first I liked the idea of a stolen banshsee helm, but then I remembered that you wont be able to have it since none of you all will have been on a real space raid or into real space at all. Even Craftworld eldar dont know where Commorragh is if I'm not mistaken, so that kind of situation would be improbable as well. All else looks fine. (perhaps she has been shown banshee helms from veteran warriors and has carved a similar helm to mimic/mock her craftworld cousins)


Commeragh is the dark city within the subrealms of the webway, if the craftworld eldar do know its there, they would not dare tread near it.

the codex has references to the imperium finding their way to parts of the dark city. its in the rise of vect in the codex.

The edit button exists for a reason, please remember to use it in the future. - darkreever


----------



## Lord Ramo

Sorry, I forgot i hadn't been on a realspace raid when i wrote the appearance. I will edit it now then.


----------



## unxpekted22

KhainiteAssassin said:


> as a long time DE fan, ill tell you now, DE HATE chaos, DE hate Khaine who is a craftworld god.
> 
> the only 'gods' DE like are what they call the dark muses, and even then they dont do things for them like other races do for gods. the DE take slaves, and pillage and plunder for themselves, not for any diety.
> 
> 
> Commorragh is the dark city within the subrealms of the webway, if the craftworld eldar do know its there, they would not dare tread near it.
> 
> the codex has references to the imperium finding their way to parts of the dark city. its in the rise of vect in the codex.


Yes I have been telling emperorshand that I believe dark eldar hate chaos, particularly slaanesh. The reason they live as they do is to keep slaanesh away from them. (thats how their society developed anyway) I am familiar with the section of the codex that describes the astartes forces entering Commorragh, but they only found it because of the librarian trapped there sending a signal.

The codex makes note that the Incubi use their defeated opponents as offerings to shrines of khaine, so they worship khaine to some degree but it doesn't say about the rest of the dark eldar.

_Anyway, not trying to turn this into a fluff debate. For questions PM me. I'm trying to leave this fairly open to people who want to add character sheets. I still have some things to flush out before starting the action thread now that I am getting characters, I will tell you all who is in and when I estimate the action thread will be up when I know. As of now everyone who has put up a character should be in as I have checked them all and dont have more than ten at the moment._


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

i like the look of this xpect. was wondering if i could write up a character sheet and send it to you for a good lookover?


----------



## komanko

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> i like the look of this xpect. was wondering if i could write up a character sheet and send it to you for a good lookover?


Thats what I did so I don't think he would deny you that option


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> Well then if were all set, my girl would like a slave, so lets get pillaging; for Slaneesh, or Khaine, or some perverted Chaos God(take your pick, hahaha :biggrin


*facepalm* This has already been covered, so I won't reiterate. Just... facepalm. :laugh:

All Eldar hate Slaanesh. They just go about avoiding him/her in different ways. Nice Eldar use Spirit Stones, Dark Eldar just cause lots of pain and suffering, thus keeping Slaanesh at bay (so I believe) and in this way they can continue their excessive lifestyles, unlike craftworld Eldar.

Khaine, I'm not so sure about. I doubt Dark Eldar would bother with him, but I guess some might, as has been suggested. In the fantasy realm, Dark Elves are very pro-Khaine, so maybe it's inverted in 40k.


Thoughtful speculation aside, there's just some info for you EH, if you didn't already know. (And you probably did know anyway, it's such basic Eldar knowledge... which means I just spent time giving you a "revision plan", if you like. :biggrin: )

EDIT: I did reiterate. Oh well, at least I hopefully added something useful.


----------



## Lord of the Night

unxpekted22 said:


> @lord of the night: no you cannot have two splinter pistols.


Shame. Anything else that needs changing or am I good?



Farseer Darvaleth said:


> Khaine, I'm not so sure about. I doubt Dark Eldar would bother with him, but I guess some might, as has been suggested. In the fantasy realm, Dark Elves are very pro-Khaine, so maybe it's inverted in 40k.


Only the Incubus worship Khaine, and make offerings to him. I don't think the rest care about gods, they likely worship the Dark Muses that most identify to them.

Lord of the Night


----------



## BlackGuard

Dark Eldar are definately not my strong suit -- but this is exactly the kind of roleplay I've been looking for and hoping for. So be paitent with this one.

*Name*: Xole Duloc

*Birth*: Half Breed

*Gender*: Male

*Physical appearance*: Xole stands as average height for one of the fallen Eldar. His body is lithe and his skin pale to the point of nearly being translucent, while his eyes radiate discontent and scorn with their midnight blue color. His Kabalite armor is a reflection of his very eyes, for reasons unknown. It maintains a deep blue, again very similar to midnight blue, with a black cloth around his waist that is just showing the first signs of wear. He maintains chains that run across his breastplate armor in an 'X' formation.

*Weapons*: Splinter Rifle and Curved Blade (Serrated)

*Personality*: Bitter is the predominant disposition of Xole. Calculating, cold, and dark. Despite this, in the back of his mind, is the slightest touch of ambition -- or sadism.

*History:* Xole was a half-breed, given life from within a tank and exported to one family or another. They actually never tended to last long, from birth he was russled around from "family" to "family". Some of them died mysteriously, some were outright murdered. Irregardless his last family is the only one he has ever taken notice of. Surronded by death and dispair, being born low already stacked the odds against a Dark Eldar, being born low _and_ without purpose or direction was borderline fatal. To keep things interesting, he killed his last family, making sure this time he knew exactly who killed who and for what reasons. No more mystery, no more deceit, simple, plain, killing. 

From that day he has sought to indulge himself in every manner of ectasy and excess, he precieves that nothing should be barred to him. He has always lacked true ambition, for his ambition comes on in spurts -- kill this foe, take this object, indulge in this excess -- then the feeling quickly fades once it is achieved. This has severely hampered his motivation to exceed beyond his station. In fact, he doesn't currently deisre it at all, his focus is on expanding himself to ever facade and every corner of his current station.

Power does not always grow from an Archon, nor are such lofty figures as immortal as the Trueborn precieve them to be. Wits and staunch hatred will be what keeps the Dark Eldar alive.


----------



## unxpekted22

Alright once BAV gets his character done there will be 11 players. I decided I am ok with having 11 people, plus that way I wont have to get rid of anybody.

If anyone else was planning on joining please refrain for now. There will likely be opportunities to join in the future. I have some final organization and planning to get done. Please use this time time to review your character as well as the others and familiarize yourself with the warriors you will be standing next to.

also just so I know, who does NOT have the 5th edition codex?


----------



## komanko

I dont have any codex at all unless you are going to count 2 D&D monster manuals V3.5 
Though I have some Dark Heresy, Rouge Trader and Deathwatch on my computer if it helps.


----------



## Serpion5

I have the new dex and have read little of the old. Is that good? I also have info from a few BL sources like Fear the Alien and Nightbringer.


----------



## emporershand89

Is Black Librarie's site back up and running now. I use to use it alot, but then they shut it down to rebuild it and I'm not sure if they it up and running again. They use to have a large database, better than even Lexicanum.com, that covered everything. 

If they have it, thats a good place to find out info on Dark Eldar, as Lexicanum is a public server run off the Wiki platform and thus the information is not always accurate.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I've read both dexes, though I assume that the older dex is just for the knowledge and not the point of reference for this RP.

Lord of the Night


----------



## emporershand89

anyway, i'm like dying here UnXpected, when can I assume this will start. 

I only ask cause I'll be out this weekend at Training Exercises and won't be back till Sunday. so if you start it before then, please under stand if my post is alittle late,


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

What are the chances of there being a computer on a house-boat *with* internet? Wow. :laugh:


Anyway, I don't have the dex, but I can, erm, _acquire_ it. A friend of mine, good at ''finding'' dexes. So for all purposes, yes. Also have Nightbringer, but not exactly loads in there (a little bit, I guess).



_My friend is basically very rich, if you were wondering. And he loves 40k (yay)._


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

So i take it the action will start soon?


----------



## komanko

I dont get it, dont you know how to read? Unxpected said already several times the answer for this question...


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, dont have to be a dick about it komanko. But yeah I will let you all know when I think the action thread will go up. I'm still waiting for BAV's character atm. It is important to read things already posted in rp threads thoughk: just a word to the wise.


----------



## darkreever

unxpekted22 said:


> haha, dont have to be a dick about it komanko.


More often than not, when someone tries a kinder, more passive approach it gets ignored or glossed over.

A more aggressive, and sometimes more rude, approach catches attention and is less often glossed over except by those looking to find a problem.


----------



## komanko

darkreever said:


> More often than not, when someone tries a kinder, more passive approach it gets ignored or glossed over.
> 
> A more aggressive, and sometimes more rude, approach catches attention and is less often glossed over except by those looking to find a problem.


Actually this time I'm going to bash myself a bit, as I did not have a real reason to dickproach them.

Just a note though my original post contained the word retarded, make out of it whatever you want.

At any rate, did not mean to offend anyway, just go a few pages back and read and you'll see that he answered that question several times already.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

alrighty here he is, hope he works out

Name: Talic Samar

Birth: Half-born

Gender: Male

Appearance: Talic is of average height for the Eldar having long slender yet strong limbs and a lean muscular body. His skin is much paler then those of his bretheren, almost translucent, which contrasts with his long black/blue hair that he keeps in a tight bun (think samurai bun). He has numerous scars on his body, mostly his arms, hands and chest due to all of the fights that he has gotten himself in since his young age and being forced to live on the unforgiving streets of Commoragh. Over the years he has given himself his own tattoos to mark those who he has killed, each one carved into his skin with his own blade. His eyes are the only real outstanding thing in his appearance, his pupils are a deep red and his irises are a dark almost black purple.

His armor is sleek and smooth with the only spikes being the ones on his elbows and the tiny ones on his knuckles. It is a deep black that absorbs rather than reflects light and his helm resembles that of a normal warrior but its face is shaped to look like a snarling daemon. 

Equipment: He is equipped with the normal splinter rifle as per all warriors but is also equipped with two serrated knives that he uses to kill his enemies up close and personal.

Background: The first thing Talic remembers about his past is being chased by slavers through the streets of Commoragh at a very young age. His early years were hard, he learned not to trust anyone and to fight for himself only, these things giving him the skills to survive and outrun the slavers for longer than most. Over time he learned how to move unheard and unseen, how to strike quickly like lightning, and how to kill efficiently. 

He lived like a shade of unseen death for many many years, rarely having any contact with anyone, until he took up the job of assassin. He was new to the job but he completed his first contracts perfectly, that was until he was paid to kill a high ranking member in the Torturous Bite. He was able to kill his target but he was unfortunately caught before he could escape and was brought before the Archon to decide his fate. After much deliberation the Archon believed it would be an asset to keep this lowly assassin and train him to fight for the kabal, after all he was able to infiltrate their base and kill his target, he just lacked the experience and training to truly be terrifying. 

He was spared by the Archon who offered him a place in the kabal as a warrior to start his training which Talic quickly accepted rather than face a horrible death. For now he accepts his training and orders as a means to get him the training and equipment he needs to strike out on his own as a truly deadly assassin. He moves in a strange grace that is born from him running through the streets of Commoragh and is an extremely fast and agile Eldar even by their standards, him being capable of chasing down his victims through, over and under any obstacles, his relentless mind not giving up on the chase until he has his victim. He loves the thrill of the hunt and the adrenaline gets when running or moving so fast and thinks of it as his own drug.

Personality: Talic is quiet and rarely speaks to anyone, words can betray one's intentions and he has learned how to keep his mouth shut. He is a bit erratic when he does talk due to him raising himself on the streets of Commoragh so his speech can be a bit choppy. Talic is not one to quit, in fact he never does, he will achieve his objective no matter the cost, unless of course that means his own death in which he will almost always find a way out. He hates the True-born for their lifestyles and pompous arrogance and has been known to purposely follow them around in the shadows to learn their movements and how they live to better learn how to possibly kill them should he find the need or the want. What many of his new bretheren do not know is that all of the Eldar he was paid to kill were True-born, something that brings him a sick satisfaction that in thier dying moments they knew that half-born was killing them.


OOC: i actually like this guy a lot now that im done with his sheet :biggrin:


----------



## emporershand89

OOOhhhhhhh, vilhelm, I like-I like, good character


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

emporershand89 said:


> OOOhhhhhhh, vilhelm, I like-I like, good character


*cough* *Sycophant* *cough*

Did somebody say something? :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

say what? :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22

Action thread should be up within the next 48 hours. I'll let you all know when its actually up.


----------



## komanko

I'm sure we will see it when its up XD


or will we!

*Dramatic music in background*


----------



## unxpekted22

action thread is up


----------



## unxpekted22

I have asked Emperorshand to make a few changes to his post so if you read it and thought something seemed strange dont worry about it for now.

I should have bet money darkangel would be the last to post...


----------



## Lord Ramo

Still it should be a brilliant post. Good posting so far as well!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

It will be more epic the longer we wait. It's like a conversion beamer, or some sort of particle cannon that slowly hums with power... eventually draining entire cities's worth of electricity, before.... BAM! His post is there, even more epic because of the anticipation.

Eager students crowd around the post, wondering what they might find. Scientists pore over its craftsmanship, wondering how such a colossal object managed to reach cyber-space... the answer, nobody will ever know.

Well, DA does, but anyway... :laugh:

Very random. Tzeentch must be working extra hard on me today.


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, dont egg him on, we'll be waiting forever otherwise. Thats a good metaphor though, DA's posts are definitely like that.

and I agree lord ramo, I am very proud of the opening posts so far for sure.


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> It will be more epic the longer we wait. It's like a conversion beamer, or some sort of particle cannon that slowly hums with power... eventually draining entire cities's worth of electricity, before.... BAM! His post is there, even more epic because of the anticipation.
> 
> Eager students crowd around the post, wondering what they might find. Scientists pore over its craftsmanship, wondering how such a colossal object managed to reach cyber-space... the answer, nobody will ever know.
> 
> Well, DA does, but anyway... :laugh:
> 
> Very random. Tzeentch must be working extra hard on me today.


Im amazed dravly, you did a great job describing his posts XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

My creative (read: random) drive was flooded, so the tech-priests had to wash out the excess fuel build-up through the vacuum. Shame, really. I would've used it as ammunition to drop on unsuspecting enemy worlds, burning entire cities in flaming imagination...

Oh, there I go again. Maybe the tech-priests will keep it this time. :grin:


----------



## komanko

Farseer Darvaleth said:


> My creative (read: random) drive was flooded, so the tech-priests had to wash out the excess fuel build-up through the vacuum. Shame, really. I would've used it as ammunition to drop on unsuspecting enemy worlds, burning entire cities in flaming imagination...
> 
> Oh, there I go again. Maybe the tech-priests will keep it this time. :grin:


XD

Dravly your case is far more severe, I'm sending the *Spanish *inquisition to investigate.

By the way, you will probably burn for heresy but... Hey, maybe you'll survive...


----------



## emporershand89

I was puring over whom would attract my female characer, ugh it was tough. Farseer, you seemed sexy enough, hahahahahaahhaha:laugh:

Anyway, it seems that young thal will have the honor. Perhaps we'll get some action here, hehehe, Dark Eldar action


----------



## komanko

This... Is highly disturbing Emperorshand... XD


----------



## emporershand89

Hhhahaah:laugh:, you know me, normally I play the faithful warrior out to kill, but this time I thought it would be funny and different to play a female, especially a Dark Eldar one. It seems to be quite amusing, hahahahahah


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

From where I'm sitting it seems very *wierd*. please, for the sake of my sanity, do not go too far with this... :shok:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak, go check a few of my posts in From the Warp. :laugh: Then you'll be disturbed.

But I tried to leave Lacessera behind me in this RP... it seems Serp will pursue me with Nemele, so I have little choice in the matter. I could epicly G-mod by saying *"I am totally un-attracted and, of course in keeping with the Dark Eldar psyche, feel no need for passion or strong emotions. I am a perfect automaton, please stop stroking my chest."* but that _isn't_ the D-Eldar psyche at all! :biggrin:

Just qualifying myself now: it was Serp who started it. Hopefully Nemele won't try and go too far with poor Echar. :shok:


----------



## darkreever

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> please, for the sake of my sanity, do not go too far with this...


That is not something anyone needs worry about, that is a line that no one, save probably Jez, is allowed to cross.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

> Karak, go check a few of my posts in From the Warp. Then you'll be disturbed


I have already been to the warp (mostly for hoildays) and it is proper wierd


----------



## unxpekted22

I suppose I should make it clear that the main issues I had with EH's post were with environment consistency, not the attraction. As his post was originally written, 4 slaves would have been killed by you all, but thal didnt kill one and there were only three to begin with. Make sure you're reading carefully. Even if you dont have the time to post, I urge you to keep up on the others posting so you dont get too far behind in whats going on. 

Also some news regarding DarkAngel. His computer has died and it may be a couple weeks before he gets a new one that he can regularly post on. Therefore I will be bringing in his character when he is ready. We still have ten active right now so thats plenty.

If you haven't already, read up on your weapons on lexicanum if you dont have the codex. For example you should know that splinter rifle ammunition is poisoned.


----------



## komanko

Just out of interest, who still needs to post? 
Except double posters for example something my character should do now  (Technically I mean, is there anyone who did not post at all?)


----------



## unxpekted22

now that I know DA is unable to post at this time ( he was the only one left) I will be making an update soon. You have time to post again if you feel you need to, but if so do it before like 12:00 A.M. my time (U.S.)


----------



## komanko

Whats the time now?


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

aww no one wants to talk to my little freak :laugh:


----------



## komanko

XD You want me to talk to him then come duel me


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Talic doesnt duel, he is an assassin, if he draws his weapon against you you better be ready for a fight to the death :wink:


----------



## komanko

Fine by me XD 
Problem is I dont want to make you think of a new character:so_happy:


----------



## unxpekted22

its about 4:00 p.m. here, so you've got approximately eight hours before I start getting the update posted.


----------



## Serpion5

emporershand89 said:


> I was puring over whom would attract my female characer, ugh it was tough. Farseer, you seemed sexy enough, hahahahahaahhaha:laugh:


Back off. He`s mine! :threaten: 



komanko said:


> This... Is highly disturbing Emperorshand... XD


Oh, you have no idea how much fun though. Darvy`s Lacessera is gonna seem tame by the time I`m done... :spiteful: 



unxpekted22 said:


> its about 4:00 p.m. here, so you've got approximately eight hours before I start getting the update posted.


Cool. :good: 

I`ll be ready.


----------



## unxpekted22

A few of you are on so you've probably seen the update already, I just now made an edit to the "everyone else in the room" section in terms of options. meant to put it in there originally.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

If that's what he gets for being the last poster before the update, then you're going to get people posting real quick unexpekted. :biggrin:

It's a good idea actually. Reward people who post earlier, punish those who don't. :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22

haha, thats a funny thought. Karak posted fairly early on but posted a couple times after. There were more significant reasons for my decision.

Also here is a reminder, _Do not speak for my NPC's. I control what they say and do unless I specifically allow you to control them _. 

Please ignore Santaire's post until it has been edited. (*has been fixed)


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

He he, cheers Karak, this way Echar is saved the punishment for his bold words! :laugh:

Shame I never saw his reaction though. Better safe than sorry, mind you.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

Yes, It seems i am being picked on to play the part of the dude who gets attacked. 

however, this does mean draco will have to kill you! :taunt:


----------



## komanko

Just making sure though, did you speak with unxpected before coming such a hideous act XD?


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Karak The Unfaithful said:


> however, this does mean draco will have to kill you! :taunt:


Me?! Echar was defending Draco, he was arguing against your assailant for attacking you!



komanko said:


> Just making sure though, did you speak with unxpected before coming such a hideous act XD?


Was it really that hideous? I just had a go at the guy attacking Draco, didn't shoot anyone or anything... now I'm getting scared. :cray:


They're all out to get me! :laugh:


----------



## komanko

wasn't talking to you Dravly, was referring to Karak's actions.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I ment the guy who ordered the warriors to attack Draco (I forgot his name) but I might have to kill Echar anyway! :biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

Good luck with that. Nemele won`t lose her pawns so easily. :threaten:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

She can get another one


----------



## BlackGuard

She could get Draco. :laugh:


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

*NEVER!*

he is too clever for that! :so_happy:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh dear, look what my misunderstanding has caused. :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22

Ok it seems there has been some misunderstanding on what constitutes as godmodding. What we have been seeing is 'uninentional" godmodding.

More than one player now has made this mistake since the second update so I'll try to explain it again. 

Though I may say you all have free reign to do what you want, this does not involve doing what you want with my NPCs (non player characters). If you plan to attack someone be a player or an NPC you can say so in your post but you cannot actually do it and decide what happens unless I give you permission to do so. So If in the last update I had said, 'If you wish you may attack and kill some of the warriors holding Draco down,' then attacking and killing them would have been fine and dandy.

I dont intend on this RP being easy, so to speak,each action you have your characters take will be carefully measured by me (and my NPCs) and, hopefully, the other players as well.

There will definitely be many situations where I will allow you to kill things however you want, now is simply not one of those times because the four veteran warriors in your squad that I described in detail will become significant characters, therefore they will not be dieing now.

As Komanko mentioned, it may be a good idea to run a post by me before posting it if you're unsure if its ok or not.

Blackapostlevilhelm's last post is a prime example of how it should be done in this type of situation.


----------



## komanko

Come on Unxpected! Open a messenger account... I hate Pming people all day long and waiting for their answer. You are even a greater exception you always make me wait at least an hour XD

Edit: Something I did notice which bothered me a little, didn't you say that only five of the squad know each other? So how is it that everyone know everyone here XD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

yes well i am hoping that this "new" warrior does get a knife to the neck courtesy of me :biggrin:


EDIT: just read the posts before and after mine and i agree with xpect. i have more of a qualm with someone other than me or the GM controlling my character. we can state what we want to happen in this situation, what we intend to do (like Xpect put in his update and has stated before), but only the GM can tell us what happens. please dont take control of my character again, it can be irritating


----------



## unxpekted22

komanko said:


> Come on Unxpected! Open a messenger account... I hate Pming people all day long and waiting for their answer. You are even a greater exception you always make me wait at least an hour XD
> 
> Edit: Something I did notice which bothered me a little, didn't you say that only five of the squad know each other? So how is it that everyone know everyone here XD


the veteran warriors can tell who is half born and who is true born, they dont know your names though. If it only takes me an hour to get back to you I'd say thats pretty good. When I am on my computer is when I am dealing with stuff on heresyonline as well as anything else, so my responses to you would be no faster than they are on here. the two warriors helping the other four dont know them well like on a personal level, but they know enough.


----------



## komanko

I was talking more about, players not NPCs, how do all the players not the other players names?


----------



## unxpekted22

just from hearsay and running into eachother on occasion beforehand, thats why a lot fo the players have said things such as, 'He had seen him a few times before, and remembered his name was Xole or something similar.'

If this is not the case you have the option of introducing your characters to each other like nemele did to Echar. You would all learn each others names soon enough anyway.


----------



## emporershand89

Hey guys, sorry to hold you up, not only did training exercises carry on late, but my computer caught a nasty virus. It's like a double trouble, I'll post in lik 5 minutes


----------



## dark angel

My father has been so kind as to let me use his business laptop, though only until mine is fixed. So, I should be able to post from now on - Though, the quality and length of the posts may be strained.


----------



## Lord of the Night

I'll make my post later today or tomorrow at the latest.

Lord of the Night


----------



## unxpekted22

emperorshand clean out your inbox yo.


----------



## emporershand89

Yeah, i'm working on it, sorry brop, give me a sec


----------



## unxpekted22

cool, just wasn't sure if you were aware. I went like a week somehow without noticing once...


----------



## Lord Ramo

I'll be getting my post up spon


----------



## unxpekted22

Whew*... between the actual post and all of the PMs I worked on this update for six hours straight. 11:00 at night to 5:00 in the morning. I'm sure I'll be wide awake for my 9:00 class :victory: prob just wont go actually dont think I need to haha.


----------



## Serpion5

unxpekted22 said:


> Whew*... between the actual post and all of the PMs I worked on this update for six hours straight. 11:00 at night to 5:00 in the morning. I'm sure I'll be wide awake for my 9:00 class :victory: prob just wont go actually dont think I need to haha.


Serpion approves of your methods. :goodpost:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh dear I've upset somebody now. :laugh: Guess I can go all *"Khaine will be annoyed!"* on him. 

Oh, I have a couple of ideas, actually. :spiteful:


----------



## unxpekted22

I think I forgot to inform everyone, Blackguard has kept in touch with me. He has been unable to post, and since his character went a different route from the rest of you I went ahead with the update. So as of now no one has quit yet haha.

For anyone I didnt tell in the PMs komanko may not be able to post for about 8-10 days.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I apologise for my sub-satisfactory post, in the future they will be more detailed. I am particularly annoyed with myself as I remember having a clutch of strong ideas for a good post, then they slipped away and were replaced by things like homophonic textures and alberti basses, and melodic dictations etc. :ireful2:


----------



## unxpekted22

It seems like a lot of you think dark eldar are also vampires haha. I'll make sure not to put anything involving one charcater's blood in another's mouth next update. Between the stuff that happened with the slaves earlier and the fight now one might think this is a warhammer fantasy vampire counts thread.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

I know they arent vampiric, Talic is just doing it because he is sick in the mind :laugh: im going to make him as bad as Eliphas was :shok:


----------



## dark angel

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> I know they arent vampiric, Talic is just doing it because he is sick in the mind :laugh: im going to make him as bad as Eliphas was :shok:


Poor, misguided Eliphas.. So, so depraved.


----------



## Serpion5

They`re Dark Eldar. Like Nemele says, they do what they want.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ah how i do miss Eliphas dearly :cray: he was quite possibly top three favorite characters for me, only DA knows the depths of depravity that i can go to :wink:


----------



## unxpekted22

hey everyone, feels like a while since I've talked with most of you. As I have already had to explain to some newer guys as much as I like to see Rps move at a steady pace with posts every day it just doesnt happen when everyone has lives to live haha, especially with more complicated RPs like this where important decisions have to be made and we're trying to write from an alien perspective. 

Komanko has informed me he should be posting by this weekend. I think Darkangel is hopefully getting his new computer this weekend. Blackguard is still in, still been having some technical issues and we may have a new player joining us next update.


----------



## Serpion5

That`s okay. I see no reason to rush.


----------



## Lord Ramo

I have no problem with it.


----------



## revan4559

That new player would be me once if finalize the character sheet with Unxpected. Unxpected ive pm'ed it in 2 parts again due to the 5000 character limit for pms.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Is there a chance of the sheet being posted here (once it's finished, of course) because otherwise, well, we don't know what you look like. :laugh: We can't actually see through our characters' eyes.


----------



## revan4559

Name: Razyel "Shadowed One" Mor'khar

Birth: True Born

Gender: Male

Physical appearance: Razyel is slightly taller than the average Dark Eldar but only by a few extra inches. Razyel's raven black hair is quite long as the back of his hair reaches down inbetween his shoulder blades while the sides just go past his shoulders giving him a distinct appearance. The front of his hair he keeps midly trimmed to a reasonable length but has left a small lock of hair quite long with runs down the side of his nose. Razyel's facial features are best described as being angular thanks to his slightly pointed chin and high cheek bones. The formation of Razyel's eyes are slitted in nature making them very similar to that of a feline creature along with being a dark purple in colour. What is strange about Razyel's general appearance is the dark purple, black trimmed sash which he constantly has wrapped around the lower portion of his face, completely concealing his features from just under his lower eyelids down to his collar bone(similar to Raziel from soul reaver). Razyel wears this scarf because of while his all of his skin is a pale white, his lower jaw is a sickly dark grey colour which is infact a form of birthmark, every since he was able to Razyel hid his birthmark as he see's it as imperfection for a True-Born to have such a thing.(Jaw is similar in appearance to the following but not as perfect in appearance: http://www.edandmari.com/starwars/images/DarthNihl.jpg )

Armour Appearance: Razyel armour like all dark eldar warriors is segmented to allow him easy movement when fighting in close combat, but being a true-born his armour is slightly customized in that it is lighter and the area around his joints has been slightly cut back to grant him even better flexibility. The colour of the armour itself is exactly the same comour of his hair, a dark raven black, but around the edges of each segment is a dark pruple trip. On his left shoulder guard he has the symbol of the Kabal which he works for but most of the time it is partially obscured by his scarf. Most of the time Razyel refuses to wear a helmet as it means removing his scarf for a short period of time so he can put it on, but when he does wear his helmet it is in of standard design with nothing special about it apart from being complete black save for his dark red helmet lens.

Weapons: Razyel has a standard splinter rifle which matches his armour is colour, being raven black with dark purple trim which he mainly keeps strapped to his back. Rayzel's prefered weapon is his curved smooth edged blade which he uses in a reverse grip which suits his prefered fighting style. The appearance of the curved blade is light silver in colour with an obsidian coloured guard and dark purple hilt.

Personality: Rayzel is a very cold, calculating and paitent dark eldar. He prefers to remain an outsider of gatherings and battles content with just watching and gauging his opponents or rivals strengths, weakness's, minds sets, emotions, and how best to exploit and toy with them before making his move. Along with being calculating and paitent Razyel is also arrogant and mocking of others often pointing out flaws in their personality or emotions, thus allowing him to exploit and anger them, though he will never point out a physical flaw due to his own, due to this is he strangely humble when it comes to speaking to war scarred veterans who may of lost an eye, an arm, or have scarred faces ect but he would never hesitate in cutting one down. In battle Razyel loves nothing more than striking fear into an opponent and chasing them across the battlefield until they are cornered and have no-one else to go as he savours their fear, something he has practiced on Commorragh. before going about the process of slicing his prey limb from limb.

History: Razyel is from a rather wealthy family on Commorragh which allowed his mother to bare him to term, this making him one of the true-born Dark Eldar. As a child Razyel had flawless white skin on every inch of his body save for his lower jaw up to the bottom of his ears, because Razyel believes that True-Born should have no flaws he though he was imperfect and thus decided to hide his flaw, which is infact a form of birthmark, from the rest of the dark eldar race by keeping the lower portion of his face wrapped in a very expensive sash. Since he was a young boy Rayzel has always been silent footed, flexable and stealthy, traits which remain with him to this day, and it was often thought that when he was older Rayzel would become a great assassin with the right amount of training. His father then set a plan in motion to gauage Razyel's abilities of assassination and hunter when his oldest son started to make threats that he would take over the family by killing his father infront of an entire party of dark eldar. Razyel's father then ordered him to kill his older brother during this party so that he may remain in command of the Mor'Khar household and in return everything his oldest brother once had would belong to Razyel.

Sneaking around his families home during a rather strange party in which his family was hosting for several others to make alliances Razyel stalked his way from shadow to shadow remaining unseen after his older brother for atleast three hours waiting for the right oppertunity to strike, while none of the guests or any of his family members noticing him hunt down his own sibling. After stalking his brother for awhile Razyel finally decided to make his move while his brother walked past a large group of guests. Razyel pulled his older sibling into a darkened corner and silently kill his brother without raising any alarm or even getting notice, after several moments Razyel stepped out of the shadow holding his siblings head in one hand and strode over to his father before casting the head at his feet. Impressed by his act of stealth and assassination his father gave Razyel his nickname and title "The shadowed one" but as impressed as he was, his father was now starting to fear that if Razyel was able to kill his own sibling with no remorse and during a large and active party then would he kill his own father? Thinking on this for several days the leader of hourse Mor'Khar then banished Razyel from the household and told him he was now cut off from the family. Now without a home and nothing to his name save for his blade, Razyel joined the Kabal of the Tortorous Bite to hone his skills and one day take vengance on his entire house hold. To this extend he has decided that he will let none within his blood line survive and that he will personally present all of their heads to the Kabal's Archon.

While he trained in the Kabal of the Torturous Bite to become one of its warriors Razyel would often sneak out to go and practice his assassination skills on any dark eldar that he could find in the huge city of Commorragh. He would track the other members of his race for miles upon miles while remaining completely unseen and striking when the greatest oppotunity presented itself. On numerous occasions Rayzel has actually returned back to the Kabal's main base and presented their Archon with the severed heads of random dark eldar who wonder the city at night. Razyel continues to practice and perfect his deadly skills in hope that one day he will become the greatest assassin of the dark eldar race and one day found his own Assassin Cult, which like the Incubi cult will have no alliegance to anyone but instead hire out their services to all.


----------



## emporershand89

Is this thing still going??


----------



## Lord Ramo

Yeah it is EH like Unexpected said in his last post, things are just quiet at the moment


----------



## komanko

I already begun working on my post but I can't say when Dark Angel will post.


----------



## Serpion5

I`ll wait for Lord Ramo to post. Once that bitch has moved along, Nemele can move. 

Make it snappy, I`d like to give Echar a hand before he bleeds out. :threaten:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Bitch? My Character?! No no no I was saving your life obviously, you know stopping you from getting killed....


----------



## Serpion5

Ah, sorry for the misunderstanding. :grin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Too late Serp. Echar likes Revan now. :laugh:


----------



## komanko

Just out of interest, am I the only one who could not understand a single thing from Karak's post?


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

I didn't get it ever, unxpekted PMed me about it, before I posted, deciding what i should do.
Guess its a dark eldar thing...


----------



## unxpekted22

This RP has a new rule as of now:

You are not allowed to copy parts of my updates into your posts, copy and paste or otherwise. The majority of your post must absolutely be your OWN words.

The only exception is copying short bits of dialogue from my characters that may be particularly important for your character to respond to or think about. This is the same for copying other players' posts.


----------



## Karak The Unfaithful

sounds fair


----------



## komanko

I gave you my piece of mind on that damned rule XD But I'll comply, I tried not to quote anyone in my last quote and I'll appreciate if you'll tell me if its fine. I think I did it correctly.


----------



## Serpion5

That`s fine. I do copy paste dialogue but I have to edit most of you other players` shoddy punctuation anyways so it`s all the same.  :laugh:


----------



## Lord of the Night

I wanted to ask a question about the RP. As time passes will we get the chance for our characters to take new roles, I.E evolve into new things?


Lord of the Night


----------



## unxpekted22

If so, it wouldnt be for a very long time. I wouldn't post expecting to become something other than a kabalite warrior during the RP. There is no defined ending for the RP as of now so I can't say what will or will not happen for sure.


----------



## Serpion5

What`s gonna happen to Echar?


----------



## unxpekted22

farseer is taking a temporary leave since echar is wounded he will be going off to take time to heal. fareseer has a tremendous amount exams to take.


----------



## komanko

for the next 2 months.
Edit: I don't remember saying in my past that I was already going to the Wytch cult Emporershand.
Edit 2: I'll reply to Lord Ramo's post next update.


----------



## Serpion5

unxpekted22 said:


> farseer is taking a temporary leave since echar is wounded he will be going off to take time to heal. fareseer has a tremendous amount exams to take.


Then I`ll have Nemele "take care" of him...

EDIT: Is that post acceptable?


----------



## unxpekted22

Take this update in stride, its a pretty long one I'd say. Pay attention to details and use your head, think about who your character is and what they would do. If you're not sure Its ok to ask me or some of the other players for advice. 

I want to point out that the last three updates were basically warm up ones in that no one was actually going to die, but as you saw even in the exposition some of the players were badly wounded. Now that you have started to actually venture out into the realm of Commorragh death of your characters is a real possibility. I am like darkreever in this aspect. I will try to be lenient if a situation occurs where death is a possibility, but where it seems inevitable there may not be anything that miraculously saves your character. If your character does die at any point in the RP making a new character is acceptable but obviously I have to approve it first. I have set this RP up in such a way that should make reintegration a smooth process.

However, there is a likely chance your character may also die if I feel you the player are simply not putting enough effort in. Lets face it, if you're not willing to put anything good into the RP, what good is going to come out of it?


----------



## Santaire

I guess I'm in a death situation here unxpekted. What did Tormen do to you Revan. :laugh: Your friend will hopefully be going bye bye. :threaten: :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Santaire said:


> I guess I'm in a death situation here unxpekted. What did Tormen do to you Revan. :laugh: Your friend will hopefully be going bye bye. :threaten: :laugh:


Dark Eldar have no friends? merely tools and steppting to reach higher places.


----------



## Santaire

True enough, but he's still going to *die*!!! Hopefully.


----------



## unxpekted22

My next update should be coming soon. I am planning on it being done in a day or two. I have been working more hours recently and actually playing 40k while I have the chance since my opponent is around. Nobody made the gutsy decision to follow the true born dudes? Ha, I am surprised. Well, as I have mentioned every single one of your decisions will have various consequences. They will not always be revealed right away though.


----------



## Serpion5

For the time being, Nemele will do what is in her own best interests. Echar`s wound means she is without an ally at this point, so she`s essentially trying to stay on the sybarite`s good side. 

But to hell with him if Echar recovers.


----------



## dark angel

Why does Elammakil need to follow the Trueborn? By the end of the roleplay, they will bend their knees for him and whisper his name in fear, I swear.. :grin:

Looking forwards to the update, now!


----------



## komanko

They will bend their knees of course right until Frostulfr will come and smack Elammakil as revenge for what Alrik did XD


----------



## Serpion5

Inter-RP vengeance is very unprofessional, Komanko. :nono:


----------



## komanko

haha who said I am professional XD You said I am unprofessional yourself XD


----------



## unxpekted22

Still working on the update. Cant keep my eyes open anymore tonight. 

Also, I'm going to see if I can work a new player in, Nightlord92.

Karak the unfaithful (Draco) has dipped out so we lose one and gain another, assuming I get nightlord's character sheet and make sure its good.


----------



## Serpion5

So will Draco be meeting an untimely demise or will he simply fade into the background and vanish?


----------



## dark angel

That's fair enough, Xpek. Take your time.

I'm sure that Elammakil's new mongrel could sort out Draco; Talic must be frothing at the mouth for blood. 

Damned Halfborn.. :grin:


----------



## unxpekted22

@serpion: seeing as this is a dark eldar RP I'd say one is much more likely than the other haha.

@DA: have you been able to talk to BAV at all? Because I haven't.


----------



## dark angel

Nope - Which, all in all, is my fault. I was waiting for him to reply to Elammakil, but obviously, that didn't happen. I'll get in contact with him for the next update, just to iron some things out..


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

sorry for the lack of posting lately but my father had a pretty bad siezure about a month ago so i've been having to help him out until we are able to get an aid to drive him around and make sure he takes his meds. should have posts up in all my Rp's within the next two days, once again i apologize for not being able to give my characters the proper attention that they deserve


----------



## unxpekted22

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> sorry for the lack of posting lately but my father had a pretty bad siezure about a month ago so i've been having to help him out until we are able to get an aid to drive him around and make sure he takes his meds. should have posts up in all my Rp's within the next two days, once again i apologize for not being able to give my characters the proper attention that they deserve


Well no wonder we've seen less of you in the last month! Doesn't sound like a very fun situation at all. I Hope he is able to recover. My aunt had a seizure once but it sounds like hers was much less severe so I cant say I can really relate to the situation. Hopefully it hasnt affected the rest of yourr life too much, like job and such.

**By the way, I think Talic is starting to definitely come across as the eldar you wanted him to be :shok:. I am so used to the big friendly Tyr and the simply target priority Charon lol.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

I love playing characters like this, i can get creative :shok:


----------



## unxpekted22

jeez can you imagine If I had many more players? I dont think I can cut down much on length of the posts when people are in so many different situations. I'd keep you all in one group but thats not what this RP is about. I realize I stick in a paragraph here and there that is nothing but description but I feel like without some environment description the world around your characters becomes too bland and actually easily forgotten.

In fact, one of the best ways to improve your own posts is to include some physical descriptions, what your character sees hears smells tastes feels, tid bits on the other characters appearances when you talk to them and such things. That also makes it easier to remember who is who. For instance, by now you shouldn't have to look back at previous updates to know the differences between Araklyd, Brujjn, Dalotael, Euripedes, and Tyyrn. You should have images of them in your head.

This doesnt mean I will never describe their features again, but I dont want to act like its the first time you have all seen them everytime I do.

Sorry if I sound like a dick, I am trying to give advice while I am really tired lol.


----------



## komanko

I have a better idea, instead of trying to shorten it, make it longer!!!
Yes!! I want to see a 10 page worth of word in one post. I want it to be huuuuuuuuuuuge!!
Just kidding, great update


----------



## Serpion5

Or better yet, have the recruitment thread open in another post for easy reference! :crazy: 

Really, I`ve only interacted deeply with a couple of characters at best. :dunno:


EDIT: Blackguard, my post is mainly to force interaction, if you want to move the plot forward as per unxpctd`s update I`ll react to your post.


----------



## unxpekted22

Serpion5 said:


> EDIT: Blackguard, my post is mainly to force interaction, if you want to move the plot forward as per unxpctd`s update I`ll react to your post.


Definitely, some interaction and taking the update step by step is not a bad idea at all. Of course those such as Visarys, Razyel, and Beithir who are by themselves at the moment can probably fit everything they need into one post.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ok am i missing something? wtf happened to Draco?


----------



## dark angel

Sorry to hear about that, BAV - My best wishes go out to you and the family. 

If you can hold off posting till the weekend, I'll have one in, Elammakil may have a thing or two to say to Talic.

Also - Work it out. It's not that hard..


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

good because Talic wasnt planning on talking to anyone else in the group


----------



## unxpekted22

Another Dark Eldar of note is recruited into the Kabal of the Torturous Bite. I am sure the rest of your characters will be meeting him soon enough.

I will likely be adding a separate update for Nightlord92 juts to get his character in because it could be a while before the next full one.

He should be posting the character sheet soon.


----------



## Nightlord92

Name: Valdoran Draza

Birth: Trueborn

Gender: Male

Physical Appearance: Valdoran stands rather tall, a family trait among his line. A hawk’s nose fits his cruel and unforgiving visage while his jaded green eyes glare at whoever catches his gaze. Short cropped ravens black hair sits atop Valdoran’s head. When not in his battle gear Valdoran sports many brands and tattoos pledging his devotion to Khaine with his black robes that sport the Torturous Bite’s insignia.

In his battle gear, Valdoran appears the same as many other new kabalite warriors; a black set of segmented synth-armor that has the Torturous Bite’s insignia painted into the breastplate. To give his armor his personal touch, Valdoran has attached spikes to the top of his helmet to maim anyone unfortunate enough to be smashed in the head by him. He also sports a set of chains and hooks around his waist, to hook the skulls of his slain enemies to offer them to the Lord of Murder.

Weapons: Splinter Rifle w/ a serrated curved blade

Personality: Born the second son to one of the noble dark eldar families, Valdoran could only remember being cast aside by his parents for his older brother. It wasn’t long before Valdoran developed a deep resentment at the favor being thrown to his undeserving brother and at his parents who seemed to think of him as the bane of their lives. One night, while asleep in his chambers, Valdoran dreamt of himself ruling his family but as he finally took his place as the head of the family, his father and brother's corpses still bloody on the floor, his entire world crumbled to ash. As he awoke, Valdoran knew his family would get him nowhere except into the embrace of She Who Thirsts; if he was to succeed and fulfill him ambitions of outmaneuvering the rest of his family and seeing them thrown before his feet he would have to seek out the Kabal of the Torturous Bite. 

As he awoke in the middle of the night, Valdoran gathered his belongings and his personal pet slaves and left the confines of his family’s estate. For days Valdoran traveled throughout the dark streets of Commorragh, running into a gang of mandrakes in one particulary dangerous street that almost saw him dead had it not been for his slaves who offered a more appealing target. 

By the third day Valdoran began to lose faith in his quest for the Torturous Bite. Even with directions from a slave trader who only gave up trying to take him into captivity when he saw the murderous glare from Valdoran, and his splinter rifle within easy reach, the search for the Kabal only ended when Valdoran stumbled upon a small gathering of mandrakes. Hunger evident in their eyes, Valdoran could almost see his soul being dragged into their pitch black eyes. As they charged at him, Valdoran whipped his splinter rifle up and shot two of the 4beasts dead before they reached him. Bobbing and weaving beneath their blades, Valdoran deftly sliced his curved blade through the neck of one of the mandrakes and kicked his dying body into the other mandrake who simply wasn’t quick enough. Cruel laughter rang out as Valdoran poured hundreds of rounds of splinter fire into the animal. It wasn’t until he ceased laughing that he noticed he wasn’t alone. Standing at the far end of the alley, 3 Dark Eldar stood in unison with their splinter rifles up. Each one of them sported a symbol of a set of sharp teeth on them. As they explained themselves to be members of the Kabal of the Torturous Bite, Valdoran gave praise to whatever fortune guided him to them. Explaining their need for new warriors, Valdoran agreed to join the Kabal and serve Archon Direngr. As hungry as a Dark Eldar in the grips of hungering for fresh souls, Valdoran followed the Torturous Bite to the dark and glorious future awaiting him


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

another True-born to add to my hitlist


----------



## komanko

I say lets cut a deal, I will present all the trueborns to you and you will spare me XD


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

someone already beat to the punch :grin:


----------



## komanko

Damn it, was it Dark Angel? I knew he was crafty! I underestimated him!! 
I will need to unleash the full might of my... was about to go with battle cruiser but than I remembered that my name is not Tarkin


----------



## Serpion5

Eh, one more step on my climb... :spiteful:


----------



## Santaire

You touch him and you will be mince meat BAV. :laugh:


----------



## unxpekted22

Talic is in a predicament I think. Surrounded with a group of people you absolutely loathe and yet they are your allies. Ah thats why I wanted to do a Dark Eldar RP haha.

Of course, I still need to figure out where Valdoran will actually come in.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

not that much of a predicament, he can wait :wink: besides im sure all of you will end up on my hitlist at some point thanks to Elammakil :laugh:


----------



## revan4559

Razyel won't. He is too smart and cunning to let that happen, he will turn all of you against each other and take everything for himself! He will be so evil, cunning and ruthless that he will make Abbadon, Malekieth, Malus Darkblade and Tzeentch look like Saints!


----------



## komanko

You are contradicting yourself, Tzeentch is a saint... You are just looking at him the wrong way.


----------



## Santaire

Well Tormen thinks Rayzel's a coward for wanting bodyguards. :laugh: Maybe you could have Valdoran meet and wan't to join us when we reach the wytch cult arena unxpekted.


----------



## revan4559

komanko said:


> You are contradicting yourself, Tzeentch is a saint... You are just looking at him the wrong way.


Silence you whelp! you have two of my roleplays to post in by tomorrow so get to it!.

As for Tormen thinking Razyel is a coward, he isn't he is actually very smart. Why is it cowardice if you have a four meat shields who can do your bidding? Also means that if your injured you have some possible loyal troops who will pull you out of harms way.


----------



## komanko

revan4559 said:


> Silence you whelp! you have two of my roleplays to post in by tomorrow so get to it!.


LALALALALALAALALALALALALALA I CANT HEAR YOU!

(Wow that was so childish XD)


----------



## Santaire

Maybe Tormen actually enjoys causing the pain and suffering instead of letting four slabs of meat do it for him. :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Yes. Argue your petty arguments you fools... :spiteful: 


On a slightly relevant note, I won`t be able to post until thursday, which may or may not be a problem given Blackguard`s timing so far.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

those bodyguards will turn their backs on you the minute you need help, just a heads up :laugh: you have no idea what evil, cruel and sick mean, i know a Night Lord who can show you that


----------



## unxpekted22

I think I may add an update for the three players currently by themselves. The reason being is that the rest of you have much more to work with in terms of multiple posting and choices to make, where as Visarys, Beithir, and Razyel have already made their posts and may have to wait around weeks before being able to interact with anything again.

I have been hesitant because it is an odd concept that can make things both easier for me as the GM at times, and other times make things much more difficult because the time line has to stay aligned and I have to make sure no one is getting too much farther than others. When players are off in many different places doing their own individual things this can be hard to predict or maintain. Also the fact that some people post much faster than others. I cant always move them ahead faster just because they post faster.

Anyway, I should have enough time tomorrow to get it done.


----------



## dark angel

Elammakil needs an answer from Brujjn, really, before he can continue - He wants to give off an air of importance, rather than marching into the arena alone..


----------



## unxpekted22

Great entrance post into the RP Nightlord. 

In fact, I think the posts have been getting better overall with each new update. My guess is that its just taking some time for everyone to settle into the skin of your Dark Eldar characters.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hope you all dont mind the extra post, wanted to put a little flashback in there, hope it's not too graphic for all of you :wink:


----------



## unxpekted22

working on the next update now.


----------



## dark angel

Good, also - If you're working on a SOTE update, can you hold off till tommorrow? I've got a post in the works, trouble is, got an exam today.


----------



## unxpekted22

You may ignore the last sentence in santaire's post if you wish to intervene. 

So basically, Tormen has walked in and picked it up without talking to anyone about it. If you all are ok with that then thats all well and dandy, but if you're not you are allowed to say something or try and take it from him. 

**He has decided to edit his post.

@DA I am waiting for FTL in SOTE, so no worries there.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

well it looks like Talic is its new owner :grin:


----------



## dark angel

Elammakil has other uses for it, hand it over, lowborn. :grin:


----------



## Lord Ramo

Oh you ain't having it either :biggrin:, I'll have to take it off both of you :aggressive:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

might be a bad idea taking it from him just yet DA, might ruin what partnership we do have  let him have some fun with it in the arena, then you can take it


----------



## unxpekted22

Yes despite Talic's current ownership same goes for what I said about Tormen before he changed his mind. If someone else wants it they may still try to persuade it into their possession or do so by force. Be smart about the situation, remember these posts are long for a reason, because details matter.

Visarys seems to understand this, though he has a made few mistakes which is expected, his future is looking pretty bright at the moment.


----------



## Santaire

It is all mine!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :laugh:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

hold on now isnt that a little bit god modding santaire? i thought if we were attacking another player or trying to take something from them we had to post what we wanted and the GM would update us? cause if Tormen really does have the soulstone now he's getting a knife to the neck


----------



## Lord Ramo

Wouldn't that in effect also be god-modding though BAV? I do think that Santaire probably should have stated his intent, but didn't Unexpected also say that while you may own it for now you may not keep it. Tormen may not keep it long either.


----------



## komanko

Who knows maybe I have something so say about that huh!?

no, not really, I have a test tomorrow so until tomorrow I have nothing to say  Go get the Ramo make Thal proud XD


----------



## Lord Ramo

Just thinking how to do it Komako, don't worry they won't have it for long :biggrin::so_happy:


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Either way Tormen is now on my Death List, good luck, you'll need it


----------



## komanko

I have no problem in helping you getting his head sooner XD :laugh:


----------



## dark angel

This is why Elammakil is not going to fight with you bastards..


----------



## unxpekted22

I have checked both BAV's and Santaire's last posts and will allow them to stay. However, remember to be careful not to say someones character is doing something or has an attribute that they have not stated themselves. For example, Tormen should ahve stated he purposefully moved behind Talic to grab the stone from him rather than saying Talic foolishly left his back open to everyone, and Talic doesnt really have any basis for Tormen being a bad shot because no one in the group has fired a splinter rifle in the RP yet. 

You can keep taking the stone from one another until I post saying someone has it for sure. You can attack each other but remember they get a chance to post to counter it block it or perhaps even decide to take the hit. 

So, for example, you cant say 'He swung his knife into Thal's neck and landed it perfectly, killing Thal.' nor can you say 'he swung his knife toward Thal's neck, slashing his neck open but not killing him"

something you could say is this, "He was fed up with this back and forth and decided to lash out with his knife, leaping towards Thal aiming to stab him in the throat.'

I know some of you have plenty of RP experience but this RP can be a bit more iffy when it comes to what is and what is not godmodding.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

no no no i said Talic was a bad shot, not Tormen


----------



## komanko

Hey! Why did you need to involve Thal in this!!?? He did nothing wrong XD:laugh:

I'm gonna post something today I think.


----------



## unxpekted22

BlackApostleVilhelm said:


> no no no i said Talic was a bad shot, not Tormen


ah, sorry about that, too many names that start with T... guess I need to pay attention to detail lol


----------



## komanko

WOW I just noticed that too, why do we have like 4 names which all start with a T XD


----------



## Serpion5

It was easier I guess. 

My char almost started with a T as well, but I changed my mind for reasons I have forgotten. :scratchhead:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

I must ask as this seems rather fun (and I'm teeter tottering on whether to do the same thing on another forum or do orks instead) so I must ask, are all 10 spots filled? I didn't bother going through all 22 pages to read every CS and check out your replys to them so pardon me if it's a common and annoying fact.


----------



## unxpekted22

You can write up a character if you'd like. I have eleven players at the moment but it hasn't been an issue so far. If your actually able to post on a regular basis I could definitely use you. Plus I think one or two of my current players may be out for good. I'm honestly not sure because they havnt told me anything. Seeing as you have 3 posts on heresyonline there's no way for me to know your roleplay thread experience but if you can PM me a character sheet I'll be able to figure that out pretty quick I think.


----------



## komanko

Sorry for taking so long unxpekted, was halfway through the post yesterday but couldn't bother myself to finish it 

Hopefully I will be done with it today.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

I mainly roleplay at a website called SNAFU but the rules don't seem to be different at all so I'll get to work.


----------



## komanko

Santaire I dont think its up to you to decide if my actions are successful or not and also how do you plan on fighting back someone who has a sword at your back and at your throat at the same time? Unless you can see to all direction and here everything even while speaking which I doubt.

Just feels like you are god modding a bit but its not for me to decide after all, so I leave it to unxpekted.


----------



## Santaire

I will change it but I will keep the same basic theme if that's alright

Edit: Changed it to show that I will probably die if I attempt to kill both of you


----------



## komanko

You missed my point.
The point was that its not for you to decide if my actions are successful. 
For example in this case, it is not you who will decide if you noticed me sneaking up on you from behind and it is not you who will say if I managed to put a sword to your throat.
You got what I mean?
Anyway, I am not pissed or something just trying to keep the amount of god modding (if this case can be called god mod) to a minimum.


----------



## Santaire

I didn't understand man. But I have to go now so I will sort it tomorrow


----------



## Serpion5

Unxpected, if you were referring to Darvy and Blackguard, I have also tried to contact them unsuccessfuly. 

EDIT: Just remembered eh89 has disappeared on me as well, and he`s in this if I recall.


----------



## komanko

I saw BlackGuard yesterday logging on in MSN messenger but forgot to talk with him


----------



## Serpion5

Then that just makes you plain old useless.


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

Useless!!!!! *rabble rabble rabble*


----------



## Santaire

Changed it now Komanko, is that not Godmodding in your eyes?


----------



## komanko

Its is surely not god modding now yet now parts of your post are useless.

Why would you try to kill Thal if he is not even engaging you (as far as you know), unless you decide to try and kill Thal anyway regardless of him not interfering. 

Anyway, I think it would be best to see what unxpekted will do.


----------



## unxpekted22

Serpion5 said:


> Unxpected, if you were referring to Darvy and Blackguard, I have also tried to contact them unsuccessfully.
> 
> EDIT: Just remembered eh89 has disappeared on me as well, and he`s in this if I recall.


Yes unfortunately it seems every new player I stick with Nemele decides to disappear. Nightlord has had plenty of tie to post as well. Darvaleth MAY still not be finished with his exams, I am not sure.

As for the santaire and komanko issue I will read the new posts soon. My eyes hurt like hell from driving for twelve hours yesterday. Just moved to another state (Tennessee for anyone in US) to begin my life, seeing that I managed to finish college and such.


----------



## komanko

Congrats unxpekted. I wish you luck in you new life :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

Aye, I wish you well.  

So. Nemele just talking to a few brick walls at this point then?  

I`m so lonely right now. :cray:


----------



## unxpekted22

wow I had a lot of typos in that first sentence. They havnt told me they have dropped out or anything, they just havnt posted since last update.

santaire's and komanko's last posts are fine as they are now. I Didnt see them before changes were made but I dont see any god modding now.


----------



## komanko

I know, he PMed me and I told him that I have no problem with how it is now. Just didn't bother posting it here 

I can tell you via PM what was there earlier if you are interested just for the sake of it.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I...have...*RETURNED! *[almost]

I am so deeply sorry for my prolonged and frankly rude absence. I have one exam yet before I am completely free, but finally I have had the ability to get onto Heresy, and have seen my PM-box... I apologise, unexpekted. If you will have me, I would love for Echar to recover in a suitably epic (or pathetic, if you'd rather!) fashion. I'll get reading the thread at once!


----------



## komanko

I saw your treachery dravly, taking my list of rps and using it in your capre noctrem roleplay section you bastard! XD


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Well, I'll have to do something to get that section moving. :laugh: I mean, I've barely been able to look after it and the whole area used to be pretty much dead, and now there's an entirely new section added to it I need to get it moving...

EDIT: Darn, so powerless here! I was about to do a cheeky-edit of your post, komanko, then realised I couldn't...!


----------



## komanko

muhahahahaha, you have no power!!
But you know who has power?
HE MAN!!!!
I HAVE THE POWER!!!!


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Why not head over to CN and I'll show you my power, komanko... :spiteful:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Well here it is my finished CS.

Name: Xexrah Voreth

Birth: True born

Gender: Male

Physical appearance: Xexrah is unlike other dark eldar in which he is heavily built, with a humongous upper body and comparitevly smaller lower body. He's a burly man, his body is bigger and larger then most dark eldar although he's not humongous but is still rather large. His appearance is even more different from that of other eldars since his body seems less fitted for agility and more for brutish pummeling. However his legs have shown much muscle in them and prove to be very quick (His best agile moves are slide turning, rolling, and flipping back or forth).. His face is smudgy and strewn with dirt. A toothy grin lying on the already monster like head, sharp teeth with a few more prominent, larger teeth that always stay outside of his mouth.


His body is scored with scars hastily stitched together, tooth marks old and new, and a few bruises. His hair is short and curved upwards in a form of cowlick very much like the hair of James Roday. His armor is much like a standard Kabal's but outfitted differently. For starters the entire chest/legs/shoulder seem to be decorated or outfitted with other bits of armor or blood (especially the chest which is padded with not only dark eldar but ork armor) as mementos of past fights, it has putrid green highlights, a large pole strapped to the back of it with a banner (of the kabal's insignia but he has an extra one with the same logo on his sword), lying ontop of the banner is a spike with a human skull impaled on it. Wrapped around his waist is a putrid green loin cloth, the dark eldar word for "War" enscribed on it in ink, at the bottom are 3 hoops made of the clothe that hold metal spikes through them.


On his right hip are two chains, one that droops down near his loin clothe ending with a hook, the other one exactly the same but it's been put through several hoops along Xexrah's right leg to hold it in place, and it ends holding a bag with several gretchin skulls inside of it. His helmet is pin like, with the same enscribed word from the clothe drawn on the forehead of the helmet. His right shoulder wielding several spikes each with there tips dipped in dried up blood.

Weapons: Splinter rifle, It is heavier and larger then most rifles, and is equiped with several other "prize" gun bits giving it more shooting capabilitys but sacrificing aiming slightly. Curved blade, serrated. An ork skull with cross bones is enscribed on it. Blood smeared on the edges and darkened, long past dried and soaked in. The blade itself is perfectly cleaned and handled with each serrated blade polished and pointed. The top few serrated blades are ork teeth encased in metal and fused into the blade. The blades pommel is based off of brass knuckle's but with spikes at each groove for the knuckles.

Personality: Xexrah is a cocky bastard, beleiving everyone else is doomed to failure unless he approves of it. He is also an unforgiving person who often rants at people for complaining. He is brutish and aggresive, often thinking violence is a primary answer to every occasion. He adores Ork's and especially pirate orks, due to his love of sea shantys and past affiliations. He enjoys mocking others and has been known to enter obscene moments of annoying comedy(and if others don't laugh then the blade will probably have there heads rolling off there necks.... From laughter of course). However he is not a complete savage and has shown many moments of great will power, this doesn't stop him from going ape wild on inferior foes (and occasionally allies!).

History: Xexrah was born from naturally in a process his succubus mother "Yen Orianoxkyzo" called "The reason I hate you so". A grueling and painful period both for Yen and Xexrah due to the father, a haemonculus by the name of "Graphyzkioput", constantly experimenting and messing around with the embryo. What came forth was a beast of an eldar. The massive amount of pain that the little bugger caused made Yen resent her kin, rarely spending time with it and instead letting him just walk around. His father on the other hand grew to be fond of the boy as a test subject but had more work to do and what free time he had was focused on Yen.

As Xexrah got older he gained more free will and began to learn from his father. He learned of torture and properly handling slaves, and after a few lessons was entrusted with handling Graph's slaves. This is were he met his largest mentor of them all, Kaptin Bluddflag. At first glance Xexrah had waved off the kaptin as a dime a dozen ork. However, as Xexrah guarded the Kaptin he was forced to listen to the Kaptin go on and on of his escapades as a pirate. He didn't want to admit it but he was becoming entrapped in Bluddflags stories. Finally deciding to fully pay attention to Bluddflag he learned many things of being a pirate, including a few songs and beats as well, and all sorts of Orky things. As he began to slowly creep towards not wanting to plunge a knife in Bluddflags back he began to learn more and more lessons on being a pirate. Even sometimes coming into the cells to spare. It was after the 5th or so sparring that Xexrah had a revelation on how he could make money.

Deciding to make the sparring into "Slaves fight trained warrior" arena fights. People came in, paying admission, gambled on who would win, sponsor certain slaves (or Xexrah) with weapons and armor, and could even challenge Xexrah himself. Over the years he began to accumulatively get more and more wounded and tougher. What ever free time he had was devoted to either his father and training with them or Bluddflag and the arena. The mini arena gained alot of infamy among the middle class and a bit of the upper class, so much so that Yen's resentment of her son could finally take form.

Challenging her son to a fight Yen came equipped with her standard weapons and armor. However instead of fight she simply blocked or dodged every single blow sent to her. After 30 minutes the crowd grew bored and a few left, after more of nothing the crowd grew angry and began throwing things at Xexrah and yelling every swear known and unknown to man. With the crowds anger peaked Yen quickly changed her tactic and began to visciously pummel her son in quick succesion. The tremendous disgrace practically destroyed the business Xexrah had going and plummeted his reputation significantly. Now as a big "Fuck you" to his mom Xexrah had decided to join a Kabald and outshine his mother by either becoming a great incubi or a powerful Archon.


----------



## Lord of the Night

Uhh SwarmTyrant. I think you need to read the new Codex, quite a few things on that aren't accurate anymore. Like Incubi being bodyguards, they are their own separate cult now and would never dream of bodyguarding anyone, it'd be degrading.


Lord of the Night


----------



## SwarmTyrant

I don't own the codex, and I don't plan on owning the codex until I'm 100% done with my tyranid army and then 100% with my future vampire count army (I don't have a job so you can understand how long that would take). So I'm sorry for not knowing about the Inubi that much, although it seemed understandable, and from what I can tell Succubi are higher up so I thought that one would have a few Incubi to act as help in fights. 

Tell me then, what are incubi like?


----------



## komanko

Lexicanum.com is your friend!

http://www.lexicanum.com/


----------



## unxpekted22

Ah, I was assuming you had the new codex swarmtyrant. But, It looks like lexicanum is not entirely up to date with the new codex either.

Even if he is big, what I meant is that he is bigger and muscular compared to most eldar, thats fine, but the same size as a human pro-wrestler is a bit much. Just say he is bigger on top and more muscular than the average eldar. Get rid of all the incubi stuff. Until they actually show up in the RP they are irrelevant anyway. Focus on what warriors and kabals are about first and while the RP is playing out you can take some time here and there to look up other dark eldar stuff.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Alrighty then. *Salutes and marches off to to go to work*

Edit: Done, any other problems?

Double edit: yeah I think I'm going to have to side with unxpected in this Komanko. Because frankly the lexicanuum agrees with me. And I'm apparently wrong so thus the lexicanuum is wrong.


----------



## unxpekted22

Update should be up within the next couple of days. As I mentioned before I recently moved and am not even a week into trying to start my adult post-college life, such as finding a job in a town I'm pretty unfamiliar with as well as an actual place to live. My sleeping arrangement is currently an air mattress in a small room of an old house with most of my belongings still in boxes surrounding my bed. So I'm a bit more tired than usual.

I was also waiting for a reply from Emperorshand and Nightlord but have received nothing, so their characters are as good as dead, as short lived as they may have been. Blackguard has informed me that he must discontinue his participation due to his job situation for the time being. But, we have swarmtyrant coming in as well as Farseer returning with Echar so the RP is still good on players.


----------



## komanko

Awesome new update


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Wait, who got shot in the chest. Although I have a creeping suspicion it's me considering I came in already like a bag of potatoes.


----------



## unxpekted22

an NPC got shot, not one of the players. Sorry, in the previous updates I mentioned that there were some 'nameless' warriors with the group, pretty much around for that reason haha.


----------



## Serpion5

BOOM! :scare:

I loved that update, brutal and to the point. :biggrin:


Darvy, one of us needs to act as a diversion... :scratchhead:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Last I remember I was critically injured by a knife wound... I'm slightly disorientated by being in battle with... something? Perhaps Echar's recovery leaves him similarly confused so I suppose this is good RP...? :laugh: 

If anyone could give me a quick summary that'd be greatly appreciated. If I read the whole thread and used the godlike powers of omniscience (well, of what has already happened at least) then it wouldn't be very realistic, that's all.


----------



## Serpion5

Essentially, you were with my group, who were conveniently just slain to a man due to not posting. :laugh: 

We assisted the sybarite Tyyrn in securing the aid of a Hellion gang. Once back outside, Tyyrn gives me a map to the haemonculus coven, advising that we pay a visit to secure our revival in case of misfortune. Before I can rant about how much I really don`t want to go there, we are ambushed by a rival kabalite from another kabal or something. 

Basically, you and I are pinned down outside the hellion HQ by a dark lance wielding looney who we can`t see and who has higher ground across a radioactive (I think) river. 

Any ideas? :biggrin:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh... I see.

Erm...

Hmm...

*scratches head thoughtfully*

Umm.... oh! I've got it! It's all a dream, right? We can wake up safe and sound! :laugh:

So the guy with the Dark Lance is expecting is to dive out of cover towards his radioactive river. How about this?

One of us (or both, even better) chucks a grenade or two into aforementioned radioactive river (it wouldn't be that bad in the short-term anyway, but for 40k purposes...) so it splashes up. Either it will land on the dark lance guy (up to GM's discretion) or at least will serve as a quick smokescreen as the vaporous, nuclear river water flies up and creates a nice thick barrier to impede vision. Then we can do whatever we like... for a few seconds before the gas disperses. Better than nothing, surely?


----------



## Serpion5

Except for the fact that we are only equipped with knives...


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I'm sure I've got a Splinter rifle... oh wait, our firearms are still in the Kabal vaults ready for the realspace raid? So... a knife, huh...

Give me a second and I'll think of something. If we ground the metal to powder and waited for it to decay into a more useful element, we could in theory create gunpowder... :laugh: Although we'd be waiting for the better part of a trillion years if we're lucky for even a handful of atoms of more "stable" elements to decay. But... the radioactive river....

Suppose I threw my knife and it decayed into elements which just happened to be particularly volatile... :laugh:


----------



## Serpion5

I`m only guessing the river is radioactive because it`s glowing. For all we know it could be perfectly drinkable (yet luminious) water. :dunno: 

I was thinking maybe I draw his fire while you try to make a break or sneak to somewhere safer? My thought is to seek aid from the hellions, if you can make it back inside their building. :scratchhead:


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Yeah, some skyboards would really come in handy right now. But then again, so would a nice 3+ Incubus armour save... :laugh:

Why not start some awesome Harlequin-style dance and both escape into the building...? Or... I know!

I'll dive into the river! If it's only glowing I'll be fine. :grin: Not necessarily radioactive, and it could only be alpha radiation, in which case I'm fine as long as I don't drink it. It could be gamma, which would be bad, or beta, which would also be fine seeing as I wear a good suit of tight-fitting body armour. So odds are in my favour.

EDIT: Alternatively I pray to Khaine for help...?


----------



## unxpekted22

haha serpion, probably a better summary than what I would have given. And yes, the darklance kabalite is a member of the Impassioned, not that you have seen him yet but I decided it could be assumed. You guys do have your splinter rifles as well as your blades, but unfortunately no explosives, as fun of an idea as i thought the river smokescreen was.

But yeah instead of coming up with a way to actually you get you back into contact with Serpion's character I decided it would be best to act like Echar has been with her and tyrrn this whole time rather than healing at the kabal's base.


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

Oh ok. I suppose it makes him look less of a wuss if he hasn't been sitting it out for all this time then! :biggrin:

We do have our rifles? This changes everything! One person distracts, other shoots. Sorted. All my extravagant ideas down the drain... *grumble*


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Oh yeah, great idea. Perhaps the Darklance will simply ping off the face plate of the character who's being the distraction. Maybe the darklancer even brought friends! *Gasp*. I'm not trying to be insulting (As a matter of fact that's the opposite of what I'm trying to do) what I'm saying is the simple idea of distract and shoot is foolish considering the darklance can obliterate people in mere milliseconds meaning you'd either have to sacrifice both Nemele and Tyrrn in order to have enough time to shoot at the dark lancer, this isn't even considering that you don't know where the dark lancer is and the fact that the lancer may have backup who can pick up the weapon and pull the trigger.

So you can still make up extravagant ideas since that's your only choice unless you have a swarm of dark eldar warriors in your pocket to use as a meat shield.:biggrin:


----------



## Serpion5

I didn`t know Incubus armour was Dark Lance-Proof.  

Also, did i miss the post where we received our rifles?! :shok: 

How long have we had them? And rifles DO change everything, lance may fire instantaneously, but firer still has to react in time to the speedy little eldar below. You cannot ambush someone if they know you`re there.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Well the lancer is just as speedy with aiming as you, plus it's hard for you to aim/run/shoot/look for a unknown target while panicking that the target can vaporize you in mere seconds and can aim with ease.


----------



## Serpion5

Yes, but we being protagonists, have far more _plot armour_ than he does.  

That said, I`m not about to commit Nemele to doing anything stupid, considering what Unxpected has already said and done.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Meh, I guess so (And I agree since that's what my entire post is riding on, plus pure bad assery) but still, hiding behind rocks is for pansy's. It's common knowledge really.


----------



## unxpekted22

good post swarmtyrant, the only thing I'd suggest changing is the word 'man' in his dialogue to 'eldar'. 

Some others have been using the word 'man' to describe themselves or other eldar. Got to get out of that human mindset. 

Also, swarm, some good points to consider for Nemele and Echar's situation. If you keep a keen eye like that I'm sure your character will do quite well. So, I hope the good posts will continue.

@serpion: When everyone left the room that you all started the RP in I mentioned that the guns had been left just outside the door and that everyone picked up them up on their way out. Thinking back, its possible I only said that to the group of players who went off to the wytch arena, since you were dealing with Echar, and then Xole and Tyyrn. I'd have to look. but yes, you do have your splinter rifle with you now.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Thanx you unexpected, although now I just realized I might have screwed Serpion and Dev over. Although I have a question I need to ask, aren't we not supposed to physically engage the ork? Only say how we'll do it then you update explaining how the ork reacts and how our actions bend to the situation at hand?


----------



## unxpekted22

If you are referring to dark angel's post he is fine. In the update I did say you could even get into close combat with the Ork. Dark angel decided to have his character engage the Ork, but made sure no definite blows were struck either way. He ended his post the same way that you and Komanko did, in describing his next actions which are intended to actually do some real damage to the Ork.


----------



## komanko

I just feel like I have to state this: I hate you all, I have worked on such an awesome plan and you all throw it to hell with your useless ambitions :rtfm:

On a lighter note, I enjoyed the recent posts


----------



## unxpekted22

Usually santaire is one of the firsts to post. I'm surprised he hasnt yet. I dont know what he'll do. Talic would probably listen to elammakil but honestly I'm not too sure what he'll do either. I'd say you have a good chance of Tyaer'r listening to Thal though.


----------



## komanko

It doesn't matter now, the idea was that everyone would act together, when people begin to simply run madly into the fray it doesn't help 
Bah, I should've known that my plan will need reforming.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Well think about it like this. We're in an arena, and as of such we are supposed to pit up a good show. The crowds and the Archon is here to see a blood bath and epic fight not guys hiding behind rocks taking pot shots. Mayhem and destruction are the life blood of arenas and are what will be impressing the Archite/Archon not orderly volleys. They want warriors not tacticiane, they are the planners not you, and as of such they need to be sure there plans will be taken by the letter and be held out by poerful soldiers they can semi trust to complete it, not someone who will adapt the plan because thy think there smarter then the Archon (If they were THEY would be the archon not the current archon).


----------



## dark angel

Because warriors are not tacticians, right? Who cares about giving them a show? We’re Trueborn, not sniveling, pit-dwelling curs, why should we be entertaining the likes of Sellswords and gangers? 

I say we kill them, get over with it, and then move on.

And no-one's smarter than Uncle Direngr, or his dashing nephew... :grin:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Yes but they don't NEED tacticians. They need warriors who can fight and follow orders. They are smarter then you, otherwise you would he the archon and not the other way around. If you want to impress the Archon do it with physical not mental prowess. Mental prowess shows your not incompetent and can scheme and plan, making you a threat to the Archon. Physical prowess shows that your an excellent fighter and thus an excellent tool or weapon for the archon to use, TRUSTING you. 

You can still be a tactician, just don't show it infront of the archon and try to impress him with it.


----------



## komanko

I was not trying to impress the Archon with tactics. This said I must tell you that without tactics a warrior is worthless and will be cut down quickly unless he is lucky. Skill in arms and tactics are two things which go together and not apart.

Also, if you think I am wrong feel free to do whatever you want no one is forcing you to create plans of attack. I do it because I like to do it, in character and in life. Also the Archon does need good tacticians because without them most of the real time raids would be one big catastrophe.


----------



## dark angel

The Archon wouldn’t hurt Elammakil, his sister is a _fierce _being. If Direngr didn’t distrust Elammakil; then that’s perfect, if he trusts him, that’s even better. It would be disappointing, if Direngr wasn’t impressed by Elammakil; his Nephew isn’t the greatest, but he’s certainly the best out of the group. :wink:


----------



## komanko

As I told you before DA, for some reasons all your characters are dicks haha


----------



## komanko

Sorry for the double but I must say that I am pretty sure that Emporershand's character was melted into nothingness. Of course if you talked with Unxpected and he said that it was fine than by all means do your thing but if not well... A dead character can't interact.


----------



## unxpekted22

Nope, Beithir is most definitely dead. The post makes no sense according to any of my updates anyway.


----------



## komanko

That is also true  But I didn't want to bitch. I'd suggest PMing him as I don't think he ever reads the recruitment thread.


----------



## Serpion5

That was a bit of a WTF post wasn`t it? 

I`d suggest asking Darkreever to delete it, because in the past i have made such requests and been ignored.


----------



## Santaire

Ive already told him and he said he was going to delete it


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Youch, pimp slapped by an ork? How humiliating, guess if bullets won't hurt then blades will.......


----------



## Farseer Darvaleth

I have lost three family members over the last week and a half, and can't really focus on much at the moment... sorry I didn't say something earlier. I was too shocked to really give a running commentary of the deaths.

I will try to get a post up as soon as possible, perhaps I will find solace in roleplaying.


----------



## unxpekted22

holy shit dude, hope you're ok.


----------



## Lord Ramo

Farseer, you have my condolences. Its shit when things like that happen. I will have my post up tomorrow at the latest.


----------



## Santaire

Jesus man, hope your ok. :shok:


----------



## SwarmTyrant

The only good situation I could see from that is if the relatives were a bunch of random aunts, uncles, cousins, and that one word relative who stands in the corner an eyeballs everyone that you never knew about.


----------



## dark angel

There is _no _good situation, SwarmTyrant. 

Condolences, Farseer. If you want to talk or something - Feel free to PM someone. Might as well offer up everyone.


----------



## Serpion5

You always have friends here Darvy!


----------



## SwarmTyrant

Wow, the hypocrisy of your post Komanko is baffling. Your character is angry at the others for charging the ork withou coordination, and then he proceeds to charge the Ork with a fellow Eldar. Wuh? Sure the orks distracted but all it takes is one swing and he'll bash you aside, and guns don't seem to do anything so this fight is starting to look bleak.


----------



## komanko

Its not hypocrisy. Thal was angry at the fact that none of them listened to a sound plan. After that he had nothing else to offer as all the others were already engaged in combat except for Tyaer'r which came and offered a plan so thus they proceeded.

I don't see any hypocrisy here but even if you do see it than who knows, maybe its the character's personality which is evolving. Also I remind you that you and the others are the ones who decided not to follow the plan and not me so I have nothing to do about it, after all what kind of coordination can you get from a man who is running from cover to cover, another one who is sprawled on the sand and another who is busy trying not to get smashed against a rock. You tell me.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

You mean the plan that involved charging the ork from behind? 

Still, as shown in Unxpecteds post your plan would have failed anyway since darts do absolutely nothing to the ork (Unless the poison has some long term effect). What I meant by hypocrisy was that he got angry at someone for doing something then proceeded to do that same thing. Although your actions now give me a new plan of attacking the Ork from the front at the same time you attack him from the back.


----------



## komanko

I don't see the problem in that. He was angry at the squad because they decided to go off and fight on their own. It will be stupid and idiotic to try and gather them in the middle of the battle while they didn't even listen before the battle. 

Thus there is no hypocrisy in my attacking the ork. From what you portray there are two options for me. Be an hypocrite and attack the ork or simply sit in the side of the arena while trying to gather the warriors to me by shouting at them.

Also about the plan itself. I couldn't have known that the rifles wont work so it doesn't matter. The fact that they squad decided not to follow a plan is what angers Thal and not the fact that his plan might have failed.

About attacking him for the front, I think that Tormen is already at it and it is possible that Tyaer'r will do as well as I don't know the battle plan of that character yet.

I will repeat again. It is not hypocricy its the only damn option I have. If you thought I would sit in the side and wait than you are wrong. Think of this as some sort of plan B if its easier for you that way. 

Anyway, I am off to bed. Need to get some sleep and I don't want to see you complain when I wake up! I want to see. "OK, your words are true and you are a mighty individual." That's what I want to see. If possible offer me a sacrifice as well so I might sleep better.


----------



## SwarmTyrant

*THERE IS NO PROBLEM*

The hypocrisy isn't in that he chose that option it's that he got angry at people for doing something and then was forced to do that same thing (I think a better word would be irony I guess).

The darts comment was just to say "Well it doesn't matter now since we know it wouldn't have worked anyway, drats".

Also I don't make sacrifices, I eat them. I'd be glad to share one with you though. *Passes a chunk of humans compacted into hamburger patties and a cup full of Hot Count Chocula blood*


----------



## unxpekted22

Thal is charging in knowing that Tyaer'r will be doing the same, at the same time. Talic and Elammakil kind of worked together, but thal and tyear'r' are attempting to be better coordinated than that. We'll see how it turns out.


----------



## komanko

Why do I get the feeling that you are planning something nasty unxpekted? XD

Swarm - Irony is a better word, yes. Anyway, go bring that chocula blood sounds promising.


----------



## Serpion5

:shok: 

Holy crap! I can post again?! :crazy:


----------



## unxpekted22

Little tip, you all should start putting more of your characters physical descriptions into your posts. All your characters are remaining too blank faced. Where are the descriptions and the details? Dont get me wrong as a whole the posts are good, but this is a way to help yourself improve and make others want to read your posts more. Your roleplaying so you are your character. When you walk around outside you see, hear, and smell things right? So should your characters.

Dark Angel always does a good job of this, and Revan has definitely been keeping his characters description in mind as well so watch how they do it. Some of you do sometimes but not often enough. 

If you guys start to get into your characters a bit more and remind everyone what they look like from time to time I wont have to go back and read the character sheets so much


----------



## Serpion5

Noted, but I am wary of getting too much into character. Particularly with Nemele.


----------



## komanko

Well, when I will have parmenent access to internet I might try and do that but considering the fact that I am not at home right now as stated in the PM I sent you so it would be quite problematic for me 

The only other option I have is to write it down on paper and RP with myself XD, anyway I will copy the update to word and try and write something up and than if I get internet access again I shall post it.


----------



## unxpekted22

Update will be up soon. I have just been waiting for some people to return to their homes to stare at their computers once again. 

Of course, some people still havnt posted anyway, argh. I will updating regardless.


----------



## Serpion5

Good. I was starting to wonder if you were still alive.


----------



## komanko

Xpekted I demand more improvement notes from you. They help!


----------



## BlackApostleVilhelm

ill be getting my post up once im out of the shower. so count on it being finished and up in two hours


----------

